# Egg Share Bumps & Babes Chat Part 5



## Suzie

Happy chatting 

x


----------



## Hopeful J

ooooh i'm 1st for the 1st time ever


----------



## watn1

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH a new thread  Hope this will mean a new baby 

Hayley - Aaaah a first giggle.. Too cute! I love babies when they start to interact.. They are a bit boring boring then 

Jade - Ah hun.. My wiifit would probably tell me to get off  Have you's seen those Zumba fitness DVD's? They look quite good fun http://www.zumbafitness.co.uk/video.aspx

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Suzie 

Jade - Hi hun , I'm annoyed with my weight too - I hate the way I look in the bridesmaid dress I've got to wear on Saturday although we have changed it round abit - was meant to be strapless but as the bride has changed original brown sash for a cream one to match our shoes we are using the brown sash to make it halter style which hides the disgusting fat bit around my armpit - eeeurghh!

Nicole - Ooooh yeah got to be a good omen, new thread - new baby!


Just waiting on G to wake up so I can go get 'Mr I leave everything to the last frikkin minute' suit sorted for Saturday  , I've been asking him all week to try it on to see if it needs pressing and he does it last night and guess what........ it does , he's also been saying for 2 weeks that his hair needs cutting so he rings me yesterday and asks if I can get him an apt at my friends salon tonight ahhhhhhh - he drives me mad at times! 

The dog is also driving me up the wall, she is so needy - follows me everywhere and nearly trips me up as she is so under my feet (not so funny when carrying baby), she tries to sit on me if she hears the slightest noise from next door whether I have G in my arms or not and although she is not jealous towards him - she is going to accidentally hurt him soon when she is trying to climb all over me as she heard a door slam from next door, she has always been nervous about noise from next door and we thought she'd be better with me being home on mat leave but I think she got worse and When she is in the garden she is also somehow escaping into next door and/or just barking her crazy little head off!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Quick catch up with you all   Scan showed all is well and we are expecting another little princess   

 Vik - hope you're getting spoilt rotten

Nicole - fancy hanging onto baby K till sunday - its my birthday then! Im pretty sure you're saying to yourself right now 'no bl00dy way!'   Hope he comes out soon - but it seems hes quite comfy in there. I as induced with Grace and had a very quick labour - I put it down to all the practising my body had been doing in the 5 weeks leading up to it so hopefully you'll have a easy time too ONCE labour decides to get established!!! 

Kelly   oh my goodness what a horrid thing for you and little Phoebe to go through   glad shes on the mend - love your profile pic by the way, what a pair of little cuties you have.

Jade -   Remi looking gorgeous!

Hayley - I bet you'll look lovely! must let us see pics.

Hi to everyone else

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nic- lovely to hear your having a girl x


----------



## KellyG

HIya girls...

My lil Phoebe came home yesterday   They said she had a bad virus and because she was small and prem, she took it bad. She is doing much better and Mike is at her beck and call atm lol.

I will be back with personals when i have read thru... Thanks for ur support ladies and babies and bumps mwah xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kelly

so pleased to read that Phoebe is back at home with you all

glad shes doing much better give her a big cuddle from me

~E~

ooh Nic fab news on expecting another princess


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic the wii is kicking my ass at the mo   i will check out those vids thanks   any movement yet?

Hayley i am soooo hating my body at the moment as well, although i am quite suprised at how fast my belly has gone down its the rest of my body thats overweight, my thighs and arms feel so huge  

*Nic* congratulations hun!!!!!   

Hav to pop into work today so will be back later, love to all xxx


----------



## vikki75

jade remy is scrumptious nice to see you on here  
nic congrats sweetie  
nicole you still about with a bump!!!
me went for scan yesterday , not to good got to go back for another scan in 4 weeks cos twin 2 "shannae"  is only 2lb 2oz an twin 1 "jae-lei" is 2lb 6oz she seems to be growing quicker then twin 2 so con sed if she seems to be slowing to much on her growth or her water levels drop she may deliver them both , so next scan is on the 15th sept , ooh an twin 1 has turned breech too now just hope she turns back round  
but thank you for the b`day wishes   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki -   I hope by your next scan twin 1 has had a growth spurt     and if they do have to deliver them early everything is ok    

Kelly - So pleased your got ya princess home with you - you must be sooooo relieved  

~Nic~ - Congratulations on your pink bundle   Was I actually right for once?  

Jade - Don't be doing any work now lady 

Holly - Pram decision made yet?  

Nicole - You hanging in there hun? 

Lou - Are you and Georgia Ok?

Well I'm getting all anxious about leaving George for so long tomorrow, I have to be at my friends for 10am so it will be about 24hours in total - but the last 4 bottles he has had this week he has really played up with, pushing them out of his mouth and not taking much milk either.  I don't understand as he's always been so good at taking a bottle up till now


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

Have a fab day tomorrow
am sure you will look fab and that G will be fine with your mum (it is your mum isnt it  )

Pram decision still not made   
problem is that i had a shortlist of 6 and they only have one of them in stock 
the mychoice and only have it in the red, it was my last of the 6 and i didnt want a red pram and you guessed it its the only colour in stock, we have a loan pushchair from them but when we order a new pram we have to return the loan pushchair so will be at least a week with no pram! so looks like our choice maybe made for us 
only now dh wants the 3 wheeler and i want the 4 never easy is it!

oh well

Kelly hope that Phoebe is settling in at home
Nic woo another pink one fab news
Nicole, hope that baby K is making his way out  
vikki hope you have lovely birthday 

love to all i missed
~E~


----------



## watn1

Gosh Ladies... I thought you had all fell of the earth   For some reason this thread isn't in my new replies?  

Hayley - Try to relax & have a fab day today.. G will be fine with your mum.x

Nic - Gr8 news about you having a little girl... How exciting  

Vikki -   Sorry to hear your news, But I am sure there will be nothing to worry about surely they cannot possibily grow at the exact same rate anyway   I know my aunts twinnies arnt.x

Hope everyone else is OK.    

I've had tummy ache all night again and today I am loosing more plug   WTF   How on earth could there be anymore?? It's kind of been coming out constantly since y'day afternoon everytime I go to the loo.. But it's getting redder everytime. the last time it is bright red   Which is kind of freaking me out a little.. I have lower back ache too again But lets face it that never means nowt   Gosh I really hope something happens over the weekend.. i don't even want to let you all the stupid horrible thoughts running round my head are.. But i'm sure we've all had them


----------



## watn1

Well ladies... I'm off for a clary sage bath! Just been to the loo for another no 2 (sorry tmi) for the 4th time today.. Tightenings are now happening again but as per usual no regularity yet, & my tum feels very very heavy.. Just been doing some ironing swinging my hips to encourage them but normally the bath stops them, so i'll see if they are anything to get excited about.. Baby has gone very quite though


----------



## Hayleigh

Just book marking .....Need to keep my eye on Nicole


----------



## wishing4miracle

watn1- i think this is it for you lovey.i had bowel changes before having the boys and often it was mucusy      i think bubs it getting ready


----------



## *~Nic~*

Is it just me or is everyone else looking on Nicoles profile to check when she was last online trying to work out if shes in labour or not   

Hang on in there baby K till tomorrow - 23rd is a great day to have a birthday  

Can't wait to hear the news and see some pics!

x


----------



## watn1

Don't get excited chica's i'm still here  

Still niggling though and still loosing goo   YUK! Just eat the last of last nights madras so watch this space   I promise to come online and let you know if I go anywhere over the weekend.. I doubt it though, This baby is a little tinker


----------



## wishing4miracle

anynews


----------



## Just a girl

W4M - Nic has been on ** to say her waters have broken - its all getting excited now


----------



## Hayleigh

Ooooh Hayley!!!! Thanks for letting us know    

GOOD LUCK Nicole honey!! Baby K could be here any moment


----------



## Just a girl

Oh nearly forgot

*Nic*

I hope you've had a great day xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  As promised.. Here I am   In a little pain   Waters have gone and are flooding! Why didn't you's warn me   

I was at a friends when they went.. Felt a trickle and went the loo and the flood gates opened.

Been to the hospital for the rountine check, Baby K is doing fine.. They said I could stay as I am contracting but I wanted to come home, Have a bath & sort the dogs out. Glad I did as the token (poops) have just came. Gonna jump in the tub put my tens on and try and get some rest   Not gonna happen  

I knew something was gonna happen today... I just had a feeling & been niggling all afternoon.

xx


----------



## watn1

I've been up & down most of the night and in & out the bath.. Walking up and down the stairs to try and move things quicker.. however the contractions which were 5 minutes apart have now stopped   I'm not happy   I've got to go back to the hospital at 9am and I just know if they haven't started again then they will start me on that awful drip.. So, I guess unless they start again before 9am my water birth that I wanted is out the window.


----------



## veng

Morning ladys 

i'll try and read back and catch up i spent a couple of days at mums with kids then Craig and i went away for the weekend to wales was very nice to get away  

Nicole good luck hun looks like baby K is onhis way  

Nic happy birthday for yesterday 

hi everyone i hope your all doing well


----------



## *~Nic~*

OMG im soooooooo excited! if anyone is in contact with Nic send her my love and best wishes for a speedy and pain free   labour  

xxxx

p.s thanks hayley for birthday wishes and an update!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I haven't been having notifications of this thread not sure why   was wondering why things were so quiet then saw that Nicole's waters have gone on ** so thought I would come and see you all.

I hope baby K is making an appearance very soon poor Nicole will be so tired or else xxxx

Hope everybody else is ok    

Kelly glad Phoebe is back home hun xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hello all ,

Oooh its all so exciting - I hope Nicole is doing ok bless her 


How is everyone?


I'm off to Ikea tomorrow to get some bits for G's room, its still all boring, plain and cream from when we didn't know if we were having pink or blue! xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooooh come on Nic get bubba K out!  xx

Awww Hayley happy shopping hunny 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## veng

hi Jade,Lou,Hayley 

any news from Nicole?

im 30 weeks today and i can't wait to be in Nicoles shoes


----------



## veng

Well Done Nicole   ive seen the pictures on ** and he is gorgeous 

look like i was close to his weight   

Heyley-8lbs 6oz
Nic-8lb 2oz
W4M-6lbs 5oz or 8lbs
Holly-8lbs
Veng 7Lbs 10oz
Vikki 7Lb 12oz  
Kelly 8lb 8oz 
Louise 7lb 13oz


Hi everyone hope your all doing well


----------



## Just a girl

I've just seen the news on ** too - I was well out , for those not on **, Nic's status says he arrived at 7.34pm yesterday weighing 7lb8oz and theres a lovely picture of him too

Nicole -so pleased for you hun, lots of love xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations Nicole on the birth of your baby boy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole he is so cute hope your ordeal wasn't too bad hun oh and if you find the batteries let me know xxxxxx


----------



## Sparklyone

Congratulations Nicole and welcome baby K      Cant wait to hear how it went and see a piccie.  

Kxx (MFS)


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Nicole and Dh on the safe arrival of Baby K ^blueted


----------



## Misspie

[fly]*Congratulations to both Nicole and her DH on arrival of Baby K ![/*fly]


----------



## Skybreeze

Congratz Nicole!!


----------



## Hayleigh

*CONGRATULATIONS  * Nicole and DH on the arrival of your baby boy   Lovely news  

With love
Hayley
xxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing girls (as a former eggsharer i didn't think you'd all mind) 
I was just about to pm her to wish her luck for tomorrow when i saw the comments on the side of her profile but nothing in birth announcements yet.

Watn1 congratulations on the arrival of your son

​
Thanks ladies

Kay


----------



## vikki75

well done nicole  about time too lol 
hows everyone ?
me im getting so fed up got ribs that feel broken  an just cant get comforetable to sleep , hay ho soon very soon i hope ill hsve me bundles of joy 
veng 30 week


----------



## Hopeful J

Congrats Nicole!   x x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Fuzzier - Hello  I didn't do a birth announcement as I wasn't sure if Nic would want to do one herself, do you think one of us should do one for her?   What do you all think?

Vikki - You just keep getting bigger and bigger! 

Lou, Jade, Nat, Hayleigh, Lorna, Holly, Sparkly, Veng, Beachgirl  hellooooo 

Poor G has a cough and a cold  we were up lots last night for feeds bless him!

Whats everyone up to or the BH weekend? xxx


----------



## watn1

Ladies 

Hope we are all well. As you all know Baby K finally arrived after a very very long 48 labouring hours after my waters breaking. I will come back later and fill you's all in but in short Kaden had the cord wrapped around his neck twice during delivery and we went to theater for a c-section but they decided at last minute to try forcepts and gave me 10 mins to get him out (i did  ) With the help of a episiotomy  He didn't cry for what felt like eternity but with some oxygen he quickly recovered his ordeal.

Then... My plasenta failed to come away so they had to manually remove it by scraping it out in pieces... I lost a awful lot of blood (1.4Ltrs) and became very poorly as it pushed my iron levels down to 6.4 & I was violently sick most of the night  We were both in the 'high dependancy' ward over night Tuesday to make sure we were OK and it was just awful not being able to get out of bed to get to Kaden.. I was so thankful that they let DP stay to help take care of him. We were both checked every 30 minutes which meant no sleep Tuesday night at all.. & then when it was confirmed about my iron levels I was told I needed a blood transfusion but for that night I was just given some 'replacement'. The next morning the consultant came and gave me the choice of a transfusion or 3 months of iron pills to try and recover them myself.. I chose the later which he agreed was the best course of action to see what happened. I've just got to rest and recover as much as I can as it's going to be hard to function with such low levels.

Most importantly, My iron problems haven't effected Kaden in any way and wasn't passed to him and he is more then perfect  He had a mark on his face where the forcepts got him but it's almost completely gone now. For those not on my ******** here's some pic's http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2029580&id=1001012813&l=1586f9d0f7

Full birth story will follow shortly.

I will try and come back a little later to catch up as I really need to try and settle at home today and the only people to see K so far are my Mum, Dad & sister so I have a que of crazy people to deal with 

xxx

/links


----------



## veng

morning everyone

well done Nicole make sure you rest plenty and i  hope your iron levels come up soon so you feel a little better  i bet your so glad to be home 

Hayley i have no plans for Bank holiday monday as its a british holiday the girls first day back to school in monday and Craig will be at work.
i hope G's cold goes soon poor little boy


----------



## Hayleigh

Nicole - WELLDONE YOU!!! Sounds like you had a hell of a time but look at that reward Kaden is just adorable      Look forward to reading your birth story, lots of love to you and baby Kaden.....keep resting


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicole

Hes absolutely gorgeous
i imagine a proud mummy and daddy 

~E~


----------



## Just a girl

OK I was about to do a birth announcement and looks like I've been beaten to it ,

So sorry Nicole I'm a bit rubbish, I really wasn't sure whether you would want to do it yourself hun, but thinking about it (with a little help ) of course its nice for soemone to do it for you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206523.0


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
Oh hunny what an ordeal     - and I thought I had it bad !!  

You really, really do need to make sure you rest now - my friend was very much like you and she didn't rest as much as she should of done and then suffered further down the line - so let your parents and Mark look after you OK!!!!!  

But wow what a grogeous boy you have, those pics have made me seriously broody for a new born again   enjoy these early days and cherish every moment hunny, now take care and eat spinach   xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nicole-you must be very proud, don't overdo it and get your visitors to make their own tea x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone!! just popping on quick to give my congratulations to Nicole.

He is so scrummy!!!!!!! I bet you are completely in love with him.

Lots of hard work but worth it eh  

I bet you are shattered, make sure you rest up and hope the iron levels sort themeselves out 

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Nicole we are very proud of u ya know..... Kaden is just perfect and i echo Hayleys orders.... Rest and let them look after you!!!


Love to everyone mwah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Nicole, he's such a cutie pie!!!! I bet you and DH couldn't be prouder?!

Sounds like labour was dragged out and very draining for you. make sure you rest lots and keep popping those iron pills. I'm sure you will have plenty of friends and family around willing to help you out if you need to take a break.   

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

*Nic's Birth Announcment thread *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206523.0

I thought it was too easily missed in my last post


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing but as the others say Kaden is wel worth it hun, rest up and let all your visitors do the work, I remember I let mine do everything and I even went to bed as they clearly didn't come to see me LOL
xxxxx

Hope everybody else is ok I am busy nursing DH after some laser tx on his throat yesterday so will try to pop back later xx


----------



## veng

morning everyone 
Lou ,hope your DH feels better soon he's got a long weekend to recover 

im off to get Phoebe's hair trimmed then popping to see my mum and dropping Phoebe off at the ex mother inlaws.


----------



## watn1

Ladies thankyou for all your well wishes.. After my first 'proper' shower this morning and hair washed and straightened I feel 1000 times better   DP had a full nights sleep upstairs last night to refresh himself as he has been a star and I couldn't cope without him sorting all the house stuff & dogs out. 

Kaden is so good I keep thinking there is something wrong as he is sleeping in 3-4 hour blocks and after his feed just lies staring at us   I never in a million years thought i'd be happy to have broken sleep all night and be happy about it  

He absolutely loves his cow & gate milk   & I feel good that the 'final' decision was made for me that I couldn't of BF even of I wanted to as consultant said it wold of taken too much of energy and the milk wouldn't of been nurishing enough for my wee man due to lack of iron.. I haven't even had any milk come in.

I've got shrek feet though.. But now I dont care   Your all right.. It's all forgotten and i'd do it again in a flash to get the same result


----------



## KellyG

Aww Nicole u just made me have tears in my eyes.....   

U better still be resting woman


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole so rewarding hey hun even when we get tired and fed up all they have to do is look in your eyes and you forget it all and smile, take things easy hun and get that fella of yours waiting on you, glad Kaden is enjoying his C&G hun xxxxx

Hi to everybody else have good weekends xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning all  

Ahh George is on his play mat  chatting away to himself - its so sweet 

Nicole - you sound so blissfully happy - I loved that 'hormoned up' feeling but its all so true - we have had yet another growth spurt last/this week and he was back to having me up every 2 hours and I groan each time I get out of bed but as soon assoon as I see his smile its all forgiven .
Pleased all is going well with the feeding - and wow to the 3-4hour blocks of sleep - check out babyu K, long may it continue! 
and are your resting..................  more of  from me   

Lou - How is DP after his procedure, does he need more or is he all snore free now?

Kelly - Just seen on ** your off to the safari park today - have a good one hun.

Veng - Are your girls back to scool now? Are you a complete lady of leisure yet?

Hi to everyone else  

As I said the little piglet has been on a feeding frenzy yet again, I had him weighed Thursday and he is now 13lb10oz - he put on 12oz since last Monday - when is he going to settle down? he is getting so heavy in his car seat now


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies..  

Lou -   To yor comment on my ** that you want another... Already    

Hayley -   That G is having you up at night again.. Things were progressing nicely too. It's great that he's putting on his munchkin weight.. I today was thinking about how heavy K's car seat is gonna get when I was carrying it earlier.. Also smack me.. I've not been resting no..   My feet are so sore and my MW told me off today. My stiches have become really tight too which MW said is good as its a indication they are healing but my gosh they kill   I can't wait for the 'baby talk'

Vikki/ Veng - How are things going ladies? I hope you are both doing well. xx

Kelly - How are the twinnies? Are they still good with their sleeping etc? How's te weight loss coming? I'm joining the club now I just have a mound of flab   

MW came today and he's lost 1lb but she said it's normal.. he has also gone a little yellow and has got a bit of jaundis   Hopefully it will clear on its own. He  is in bed fast asleep at the mo.. He had his 7:30 bottle a nice wash down, a 10 minute play in his seat and DP put him down and he's not made a sound since.. He's started staying awake for longer periods now maybe 1/2 - 1 hour at a time.. It's all so unreal. i still don't actually believe he's ours and I am still running on fumes I think as I can't have any real energy


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Rest lady - your doing yourself no favours  , lack of sleep and iron isn't a wonderful combination  .  Ahhh your little man has a bit of jaundice too , it made George so sleepy to begin with I wasn't allowed to let him go any longer then 3hrs between feeds as the more they feed the quicker it goes (have you been told that?)


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Nicole - Rest lady - your doing yourself no favours , lack of sleep and iron isn't a wonderful combination  . Ahhh your little man has a bit of jaundice too , it made George so sleepy to begin with I wasn't allowed to let him go any longer then 3hrs between feeds as the more they feed the quicker it goes (have you been told that?)


No?  They never told me that.. They just asked now much he's having which is anything between 2-3oz every 4 hours.. They just said it is only minor and they would hope for it to be gone within 10 days.. To try and get him in the day light when possible.

I know I need to rest, I;m just not a resty person.. I'm a fidget  I do though as I know I won't be able to cope when mark goes back to work if I exhaust myself.. My mum is coming tomorrow to spend her first day with k and I have promised I will sit with my feet up all day and let her and DP do everything..  I'm silly really as when I wake in the morning after sleeping I can feel and move my toes again and the swelling goes down loads but 10 minutes later on my feet and the shrek is back


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicole

I can only echo what Hayley has said

Speaking from experience though, please please rest up sweetheart
Anaemia can be really draining and the first week or so after the birth you run on adrenaline, then once that goes you will be so worn out

I had anaemia after i had my DS, i still had it when he was 8 months old and ended up quite unwell for a few months a little later on and had a nasty infusion 

I dont mean to lecture you or anything sweetheart but do rest when you can

oh and i agree with Karen, make sure the visitors are making their own tea/coffee etc

Take good care of you sweetie 
mmm tightness is good as the mw has said but you will heal faster with rest 

~E~


----------



## watn1

Thanks Ladies.. I will wake him a little earlier then.. Even if it takes longer to feed him it will be worth it if it helps the jaundis go quicker.

I will rest, I promise


----------



## Just a girl

Thinking about it, as G was breast fed maybe I had to do that because no one could be sure how much milk he was getting! 

I'm a fine one to talk about resting, I found it so difficult to do after my section - but found it easier when my mummy came to help, so make sure you really do put your feet up tomorrow!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I mixed fed mind more bottle than breast, Z def is not a booby boy!
i fed every 3 hrs for the first week or two (he was dx jaundice at 5 days)

take good care Nicole   

~E~


----------



## Just a girl

Em,
G is def a booby boy, DP just looks longingly at them and wonders when he'll ever get them back 

Nic,
Actually on top of the 3 hoursly feeds I had to top G up with 20mls of syringed expressed breast milk (how did I forget that it was only 3months ago )


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley Paddy is now not snoring and we have been sleeping in the same bed since Thursday its like being newlyweds again LOL

Nicole please listen to the other girls or else you are going to end up seriously ill, I know its hard but believe me you need too, I still sleep sometimes when G does as it is hard work and soon enough you will be alone with all the jobs and K to look after hun so enjoy the help, I think all babies have the Jaundice I used to sit in the garden for 5-10mins in the sunshine with G to try and help get rid of it.

Hope everybody else is ok I am off to enjoy an ice cold beer now with it being bank holiday its an old tradition although I used to be about drunk by now in years gone by.....


----------



## veng

morning ladys 

Nicole i hope K's jaundis clears soon my girls had it for a couple of days and i was given the same advice little bit of sun light 

well girls went back to school today Sophie is 13 and didn't want to go but was fine just teenage grumps and Phoebe being 10 was very excited to see her friends again and new teachers  

ive just called and book me and DH on a boobie feeding class   for wed


----------



## beachgirl

Veng- aren't your schools closed for BH Monday?


----------



## veng

no we live in suffolk hubbys in the USAF and the girls go to school on the american base so they had been off since 11th june and go back today they don't get british holidays off


----------



## beachgirl

Ah ah, I see, I was thinking that you'd sent them to school in error lol.....x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
sorry been awol for a while but feeling really down  
nicole his so lovely , but rest cos your be no good to him in hospital !!!!! 
sorry not to many personals cos im uncomfy on this blood chair 
im crying most of the time for the most siliest things like nothing fitting me , i cant walk cos im in so much pain with my spd even the crutches aint helping nor the belt ! 
i dont sleep at all cos i cant find a comfy postion to get in to an personally have just about had enuf   im so tired an on top of that i worry about the lil twin ,i think there both gone in to a transverse postion cos its just all arms an legs an every movement hurts me  
i really  didnt think id feel so low but i do an im worried about getting pnd again  
anyway big hugs to you all an sorry about the depressing post  
xxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

vikki - hugest   hun, no wonder you feel so down - it must really take its toll on you carrying two and worrying about them, no advice just  

nicole - how's you and your gorgeous little man doing?  all good i hope, you captured a candid poo yet? 

veng - a peaceful house for you now then? enjoy boobie class 

lou - when you ordered georgia butterflies off of that site, do you remember how long they took to come? i finally ordered the animals i wanted and was just wondering?

kelly, jade, lorna, em, beachgirl - hope you all had a god weekend   


George went into his cot bed last night, from looking so massive in his basket he looked all tiny and lost in the cot - very sweet though and he was fine in it!  xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

where is everyone


----------



## watn1

Ladies,

Vikki -   Sorry you are feeling so bad hun.. It must be so difficult.. I was finding it hard with 1 so I cannot even imagine how you are feeling. I'm sure you know it will be all forgotten pretty soon 

Hayley - Aaaah - Is G sleeping in his cot tonight then? I put K in his y'day while we were running the bath & tidying his room.. He looked like a right little dot too. I asked my MW y'day about the 3 hour feeds & she said he's fine on 4 hour and not to change it now  However he's not going 4 hours during the day he wants feeding 3 - 3 1/2 hrs anyway.

Veng - it sometimes must be strange doing everything different being on a USA base.. Does it not feel like you live in your own little world?

Lou - Glad P's snooring is under control.. i wish DP would stop snoring I always have to try and make sure i'm asleep first.

Well K is being naughty tonight.. He is currently lying on the sofa playing with Daddy listing to some random made up story that he is telling him  wide awake! Its our fault as we let him sleep for most of the day today as we have been out and he's loved being in his pram and then we went to take him to meet DP's nan which so he slept all the way there & all the way back. As above he's becoming a little oink with his milk.. We were making up 3oz bottles bt he started to drink the lot on some feeds so upped it to 4oz and 4 out of 6 feeds he's drinking it all.. He only had 3oz at 7pm and now he's already rooting around for more 

I'm shocked at just how alert and active he is.. I thought all newborns do is sleep  He is awake most of the day maybe 3 hours and then sleeps for 3. He loves Baby Einstein Motzart and has his nappy off time in the morning kicking away to it and even has started making noises when it's on.

*Ok so question time:*

When did you start using baby products on your LO? In hossy they told me to only use water untill 4 mths  I keep forgetting to ask my MW

How long did LO's cord take to come off? I think K's is gonna come off anyday now as it looks completely dead but today I noticed its weeping a little.. Is this normal?

(.) (.) - My god my milk came in today and my boobalicious's are pain pain painful! They feel like they are pumping up at times and kill! How long do I need to take this pain? Hopefully not long!

Oh also when the MW came y'day K had his heel prick test.. He jumped but that was it 

xxxxxx


----------



## veng

Morning ladys

Vikki it must be realy hard im moaning about how uncomfy one baby is at night when i try and sleep plus with you hips  has the MW given you a week to try and get too?or are they trying to hold out intill babys are ready on there own?

Lou i bet it's lovely having DH not snore my Sophie at 9 had her Adenoids out she could not breath and snored alot she feels better sleeping over at friends now.

Hayley bless little G in his own cot time seems to be flying can't wait to have peanut here 

Nicole i remember my breasts hurting for over a week and the doctor gave me something to clear it up.cord im not sure was a long time ago 

well i have nothing planed for the day apart from walking my dog and a little tidy up ,


Hello to everyone else hope you all have a good day looks like rain tho


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> When did you start using baby products on your LO? In hossy they told me to only use water untill 4 mths  I keep forgetting to ask my MW
> 
> How long did LO's cord take to come off? I think K's is gonna come off anyday now as it looks completely dead but today I noticed its weeping a little.. Is this normal?
> 
> (.) (.) - My god my milk came in today and my boobalicious's are pain pain painful! They feel like they are pumping up at times and kill! How long do I need to take this pain? Hopefully not long!
> 
> Oh also when the MW came y'day K had his heel prick test.. He jumped but that was it
> 
> xxxxxx


Hi Nicole maybe you have an active baby then all Georgia did was sleep she stayed awake for about 15/20mins after a feed but then straight back to sleep. With regards to baby products I just put some lavender baby bath in the water and only used soap if she's really dirty which is hardly ever I do use a sponge too. Georgia's cord came off on the Saturday after being born on the Thursday so 3days I found it in her baby grow and panicked it had come off too early if its weeping I would say bath it in cooled boiled water but check it with your MW too hun. After I stopped bf'ing my boobs were very hot and hard and I took painkillers for a couple of days but not sure if its the same when you haven't bf hun. Sounds like you having fun enjoy every minute xxx

Hope everybody else is ok Georgia has a stinking cold and is not taking much of her milk 2/3ozs every 4hrs but she seems happy enough hope it clears soon feel so sorry for her.

Right off to try her with some more milk catch up soon xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - georges cord seemed to take ages to come off prob 
About ten days, i would say wipe with cool boiled water too.  With products until about two months i didnt use anything in the bath apart from sometimes a natural ingredient lavender bath milk and i started with a little squeeze of bubble bath about a mth ago but dont use any creams on him as he doesnt seem to need it, prob because i massage him with natural oil so that keeps his skin soft!  If you read the ingredient list to products there are lots of chemicals in them so i wanted to hold out as long as poss but they all smell so nice its hard to not wanna use them! It flippin hurts when ya milk comes in, try warm or cold flannel on them and pain killer hun.  K sounds as though he is loving the white stuff bless him!  LOU - Hope georgia feels better soon bless her, its horrible seeing them suffer! Pleased to hear your gettin some peace and quiet to from dh lol    VENG -


----------



## watn1

Thanks Ladies my (.) (.) are feeling a tiny bit softer but still hurting.. I'm on pain killers still from all the stitches so hopefully they are helping somewhat!

Hayley - What's natural ingredient lavender bath milk? Have you made it up or brought it? I just thought about putting 'something' on him as the milk doesn't smell too nice when he's got it everywhere or been sick


----------



## Hopeful J

hey girls 

Nicole well done sweety he is absolutely gorgeous  and i feel your pain regarding the stiches  some days i wanted to just cry and cry 
Regarding the cord, Remy's was off within a week 

Hayley i cant beleive George is 13lb 10 oz - i had Remy weighed on friday and she's already 13lb!  

Viks, nearly there babes try and keep your head up 

Lou, Veng, Nic and everyrone else


----------



## Just a girl

Hi jade - that weight was taken a week ago tomoro so i reckon he would of hit the stone mark by now!!! Glad to hear remy is doing well x                                          Nicole - it was from a set he had bought for him its made by maclaren it was organic too really nice!  Burts bees do lovely natural baby stuff but very expensive compared to johnsons you can get it from john lewis but not sure where else?                                            We start our water babies swimming lessons on saturday i cant wait! They do lovely pics of the babies swimming under the water x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Very quiet on here hey    

Hayley I am so jealous of you doing the Water Babies I got the DVD and wanted to do it but DH said it was too expensive, be keen to see pics if you get some hun

Nicole hope your ok hun and taking it easy thought of you earlier had some savoy cabbage LOL

Kelly, Jade, Veng and everybody else hope your all off doing lovely things....  My TT monitor is whistling not sure why though driving me nuts off to see if I can fix it.....


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's 
yeppie its Friday the girls have half day today and Monday off as its labour day so i might lay in ,

any plans for the weekend?
i don't have any but i told Craig he was taking me out for dinner sat night as we don't have the girls satnight  

BF class went well wednight got lots of info and advice and was told about two BF support groups in my area mums meet up once a week might be useful


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I have found those groups are really useful for bf'ing support!  I hope you get taken out on Saturday  

Lou - I do think they are flipping expensive and nearly didn't book up, but when I think that if we both paid to go swimming with him at a regular pool it would be about £8 and this is just a tad bit more expensive (do you like the way I justify it  and of course he is being taught to swim) well they say you have up to a year to start them before they lose the ability to hold their breath so keep working on him 

Vikki, Jade, Mods, Kelly, Nicole, Lorna  

I'm so tired George is being a little pickle at night and has been back to every 2 hours recently - I think Nicole is getting more sleep then me   , he seemed to start this growth spurt at 12 weeks and he will be 15 on Monday and it hasn't stopped yet   I'm going to get DP to give him a bottle of formula before bed and see if that helps in anyway as he hasn't been having any for ages! 

Have a good Friday ladies - I'm off to get a new swim suit foir tomorrow, my old is far to tight around the (.)(.)'s


----------



## vikki75

hello sweeties 
just a quickie cos im suppose to be resting 
ended up in hospital the other day cos my pubic an pelvic bone cracked it was so painfull i couldnt move out of bed ! so ambulance was called on midwifes request cos she was worried that if anyone moved me it could do more damage!
any way been given a different belt in fact 2 of them an got bruised hands from using the crutches constantly 
staying in hossy for the night just to keep an eye on me !! an bubbas .
got 11 days till i got my scan with the speaciallist cant wait to see the bubba girls again which are alying so awkwardly transverse! 
Jade nice to see you hun 
nicole  im dreading the milk coming in cos i always get mastitus <<mnot sure how to spell it  an thats very painful  altogether dont have much luck 
hayley sorry to hear Baby 'g'`s being a lil poo bum for you 
natalie,lou,kelly big hugs an anyone i missed ^hugme


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki
How you doing - are your new belts helping you at all?  It makes me wince just reading about your pain so can only imagine how your feeling , soon be worth it then those gorgeous girls are here! 


Nicole
How are you feeling hun and how are those shrek feet ? Are you getting plenty of rest and how is that beautiful little man?


Lou
Did you get your monitor fixed?   We have a philips/advent one and it kept cutting out and then failed to link so I took it back and asked for an exchange and they gave us a better model of it - not sure if it was mistake or not but I'm not complaining the new one plays music and has a temperature reading on it!!  
Waterbabies was great, they dunked him today - bless him he looked as though he was going to cry but I managed to distract him and he was fine, you need to talk paddy into letting you do it! 


Kelly
You've gone all quiet on us again 


Veng
I hope your out being wined and dined, well maybe not wined  


Everyone else  and   xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all  ope you've had good weekends xxx

Hayley the monitor is fine now must have been interferance I went a bought a Groegg the other day that tells the temp of G's bedroom.  I have mentioned the waterbabies again and didn't get a good response   

Right off to watch Pirates of the Carribean taped it last night


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - while he is asleep keeping whispering it over and over until he wakes one morning and suggests it to you as his idea x


----------



## veng

morning lady's
feels like a monday to me as it was labour day yesterday and Craig and the girls were off  

well i washed all the baby things and packed the babys bag i just need to do my bag nearer the time  
i did ask at BF class how long they keep you in the hospital on base as it might be diffrent from NHS they said with no prroblems 12 to 24 hours  

im not upto much today just a little lite polishing and hoovering


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's,

How is everyone? Well i'm all alone today  DP has gone back to work  He wasn't happy at leaving this morning. He is on day off though tomorrow  Then my mum is off from Thursday for a week so no doubt she will be around every day.

Health Visitor showed up this morning out of the blue and weighed K.. The chunky monkey weighs 8lb8oz  He was 8,7 at birth so he's put on over 1lb in 2 weeks. She was very happy with him and he rolled off the scales while she was weighing him and she just caught him.. This was after me telling her about the fact that he can roll onto his right side already but I don't think she believed me  But that was that, She's not coming back  I've got to go to their clinic in 2 weeks which she said is like a open house with 2-3 women being called in at once for weigh in's etc.

Where does all the time go? It's alreday 2pm and i've done nowt! It's the same everyday. We did manage to get out the house for 9am the other day  Other times i've not managed before 12 

K is still being really great at night.. Bless him! He's going down about 8pm but he lies hving various 'shouts' for half an hour but is normally asleep 20mins later, he then wakes at 11 for a feed/nappy change and he's back down for 12 Then again at 3/4am then he'll wake in the morning about 7/8am but he'll go straight back down after a feed untill 10/11am and then he'll generally stay awake till 1pm then sleep til 3 and he'll stay awake untill bedtime. I hope he stays this way as I can 'cope' with this but I think if he was up every 2 hours i'd be dead on my feet.. I praise you Hayley 

Lou/Hayley - What's this water baby thing then? I think K i going to love going swimming etc when the time comes as he loves his baths... He just sits in his little chair gazing around. He doesn't even mind wate being poured gently over his face  He's not for real i'm sure  Just when can you go swimming btw?



Hayley - Yep, I've had the stage of crying fo just no reason.. & still am.. Cry cry cry this morn when Dp left  Resting... Hmmm! Yep  Little, But often Going to get my levels checked on Thursday and see what they are up to.

Veng - I had everything in m bag ready to rock at your stage..  Hope you are doing well. x

Vikki - How are you feeling hun? Hope you are OK! Your pic's on ** are impressive! x

Anywho.. PHEW ! haven't typed that much in ages  Time for a new ticker me thinks 

Nic - Hope you and your pink bump is doing OK. x


----------



## vikki75

hello girlie girls 
nicole love the new ticker cant believe its been 2 wks already!! 
veng how ya feeling?
big hug to lou,kelly ,hayley hayleigh, an any one else i missed  
feeling so heavy today ,ankoles swollen   i feel lke all i do is moan lately but i do smile when i think how long i got left  cant believe ive reached the 30 wk milestone   nearly 31   an counting lol got scan in 7 sdays too so hopefully they might decide to induce me i know its early but if you feel so much pain as i do your`d understand   i just cant believe after all this wanting, the time is near to meet my gorgeous bubba girls Jae-lei an Shannae


----------



## Hayleigh

*Just gatecrashing girlies (dont mind me )*

Nicole - Loving the picture of 'K' he looks scrummy  

Vikki - WOW Hun, that is some bump  but your still sooooooooo slim - how do you do it?  Sorry your suffereing though, I am and I'm NOWHERE near as big (bump wise) as you are  NOT LONG TO GO   

Love
Hayley
xxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi 
Nicole sounds like baby K is doing great feeding and sleeping  
Vikki i hope when you have your scan they give you a date  

im doing fine little achey at time and cleaning products smells so good i think im going   i wanted to clean my bathrooms and toliets today so i did then feel asleep for an hour this afternoon  

hope your all doing well hi Hayleigh


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole 
Check out this link, I'm sure you and K would love it 
http://www.waterbabies.co.uk/
Regarding when you can start, it used to be you were advised to wait until they had there first lots of jabs but you don't anymore just make sure you have a little body suit for him as it helps keep them warm in the water this is the one I have ordered for G

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TWF-Baby-Toddler-Wrap-Wetsuit-for-ages-0-6-Month-BLUE_W0QQitemZ400066311465QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_SportingGoods_Wetsuits_WatersportsClothing_CA?hash=item5d25cf7529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Its sounds as though K is being a little star for you, G has finally settled down at night, I've had sleep for the last 3he goes to bed typically at 7.30 sleeps till 2.30 then till about 6.30 but he is still wanting to feed every 2 hrs during the day but his feed time has dropped from 30 to 20 minutes so he's slowly improving!

Veng
I would of loved an afternoon nap today but was at Tesco instead  ....... should we all be worried about you sniffing chemicals lady  

Hayleigh
Hey hun, always nice to hear from you 

Vikki
Lots of      hun

Lou
Hey hun, hope you and Miss G are ok, could waterbabies be an early xmas pressie for Georgia from her daddy? 

DP has to go to Scotland for a week on Thursday for work , we're both gutted he really doesn't want to be away from G for a week, but we're having a nice family day together tomorrow so best make the most of his help while he is still here, swimming in the morning and then out for lunch 

Oh and had G weighed yesterday and he is now 14'5 but he has finally settled on a line - the 50th so I'm assuming he will settle right down now.


----------



## Just a girl

Morning all - Some new pics of George taken over the past month,

How do you get the pictures to come out big  , it also won't allow me to upload any pictures off my phone only my camera any idea why ladies?


----------



## veng

morning lady s
just got back from my walk with the dog what a lovely moring nice and fresh outside 

Hayley when we click on pic's they come up bigger not sure why they are small i all ways use tiny pic's and copy and paste link .hopefuly your DP week away for work goes by fast  craigs due to leave dec till june next year but hes not heard anything so i realy hope they don't send him 

Craigs working nights tonight and tomorrow so im trying to be quiet and i realy want to hoover as the dog hair and grass on the carpet grrr,


----------



## Just a girl

Veng  
I guess I really shouldn't moan when your dp has to go away for long lengths of time, he just hasn't had to do it for ages so I'm not used to it!  Where do you copy and paste the link to?


----------



## veng

i just google tiny pic's go on the web page up load my picture thats saved on my computer then it gives you a choice of links to copy and paste ie ,message board,instart meassager ect,

don't worry about moaning i moan even if hes gone 3 or more days  i guess being in the USAF we just have to get on with it,its never easy ,


----------



## vikki75

hi huns 
just a quickie , been to have a check cos i kept feeling dizzy an blureed vision an swollen ankles got bp 134/83 ( high bp is 140/90) which is ok but a bit high for me cos i usually have low bp had some bloods done get the results next thursday ayt my cons antenatal , had some bad news on the twin bump thread too one of the girls on there has just lost a baby at 31 weeks he was small an they were monitoring him but he lost the fight an she now gone in today for a c section to deliver the babies early , i ocludnt believe it as we got our bfp an were on the same thread together from testing   i got worried cos mines small to but i know hers were on the 1st centile im on the 3rd  
kelly if your about could you let me know how they monitored you bp towards the end
big hug to you all xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Thats really, really sad about your friend what a horrible thing to happen , but keep positive hunny      

Hi to everyone else - its all a bit quiet on here lately!

DP went away today , the dishwasher died - again  and the car failed its MOT  ....... ''one is not terribly not impressed''


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all just a quickie as got to finish packing off to sunny Skegness tomorrow for a week had a busy few days getting everything ready and seeing family as won't see them for a week, sad about the twins lady another ff mentioned it too.  Hayley not sure I will get the water babies thing but will keep trying, Nicole definately go for it hun if you can, Vikki try not to worry hun get those feet up and rest, Veng not long for you hun.  Kelly, Jade and everybody else hope your all ok xxxx

See you all in a week xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Have a good week away Lou   xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Hayley hoping the sea air knocks Georgia out as she has started waking at 5am


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
i hope you are all having a nice weekend  
Phoebe had her ears pierced yesterday i was so proud of her she's 10 and has been wanting them done for some years, but was to scared to have them done,she was so brave bless her  

after walking around the shops my back ached all last night so i am resting today


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's

Hayleigh - Nice to hear from you   Hope you and bump are doing well.xx

Hayley - Super G   I love it!   I am soooo going to try that water babies.. I'm gonna give them a call in the morning and see when a new class starts, Is that how it works? Do you need to start at the start   The one around here (luckily just up the rd) started in June I think by looking at the website.

Vikki - I hope your resting, How is your BP? 

Veng - Anymore cleaning product sniffing yet?   

Lou - Have a lovely break hun.

Kelly - Are you OK? How are those twinnies of yours? You getting to grips with the weightloss?

Jade -  

I'm off to the market today and then out for dinner so I best go get ready


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - It'll be your feet soon as well as your back that aches after a day around the shops , ahh brave Phoebe!

Nicole - I would imagine you need to start at the beginning of the course as its a set programme - but if you've missed this one then it'll be good to get your name down for the next one as they do seem to book up fast, I took the last place on our course. 

^WAVE^ to all you other lovely ladies, bumps and babies 

I've just discovered galaxy cookie crumble FFS !  My baby belly is going nowhere fast and I don't know how much longer I can keep blaming the bf'ing for my massive appetite


----------



## veng

morning everyone  
hope you all had a good weekend 

i bought a nighty sat with buttons all the way down it thought it would be great for BF in hospital only 4 pounds from matalans i was so chuffed with it being so cheep ,when i got home to show Craig i relised the hanger said size 20 and the nighty says 12/14 i'll never fit it that  

i went to the dentist friday my fillings been playing up for a while, i was told looks like i need an xray and to have it re done and its ok in your 3rd tirmester? has anyone had an xray in a pregnancy?i think i will wait till peanuts out


----------



## vikki75

hi girls
veng i did that with a bra lol ,but on the subjext of x rays i never had one while pg an think i would wait too  
got my scan tomorrow with the specialist @ 930   an then  gonig to pick up my pram   im hoping the twin 2 shannae is growing nicely bit worried really but shes usually active ( well i think its her cant tell the differenve now ),
big hug to you all xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

  Vikki - Hope your scan goes OK today. I will check back later for any news    

  Veng - I ALWAYS do that when buying things! I never try stuff on you'd think i'd learn to check! I have 2 tops waiting to go back to dotty p's for that same reason.. Would the nighty not fit afterwards? It will still come in handy.

  Hayley - Booked on waterbabies    I'm sooooo excited! We start on Sunday 27th so K will nearly be 4 weeks old   I'm nervous he's too young but the lady said not.. Who am I to argue   Going to order one of those suits that you got. We're going to one of the pools that are 35degrees Do you think he'll get too hot in the suit too?


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
just a quickie to let you know the news of my scan , well  twin 2 has caught up to her sister they are both a massive 3lb13oz !!!  couldnt believe it im over the moon to know that twin 2 is the same as twin 1 now   twin 1 is also head down so may still get my natural birth   doppler on both twins was gr8 too . so no more worrying for me  
xxxxx
sorry no personals .....again


----------



## veng

thats is Great news Vikki  i hope you get a natural birth like your hopping my friend did she had 2 boys  

Nicole yes im going to keep the nighty i should or hope to fit in it after ,im off to the shops with mum tomorrow so might get another but making sure the size matches the hanger this time  ,
water babies sounds fab    
Nicole i know you had thrush while carrying K i have thrush my MW gave me cream that you put in a tube and push it inside but the last few days the discharge im guessing is the cream is pinky/bloody ,should i be worryed? what did your MW give you?

hi everyone


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki -    so pleased to hear your girls are thriving in 'hotel mum' and 3lb13oz each wow     


Nicole -Not sure about the temperature, but they seem really good so ask them and they'll be honest.  I'm a bit shocked as I spoke to someone today who has done the course and I can't believe how much the photo shoot is..... I guess it could vary depending on your area but she isn't too far from me and had to pay £50 just for the shoot  and they only took 3 or 4 photos and then she spent £135 on 2 photographs   I know good photos do cost a lot but I think £50 just for the shoot is   expensive  !!!  


Veng - Hope ya infection clears up soon, I would def check about the pinky stuff!  


I've had 8 inches cut off my hair and had it restyled into an asymmetric bob - it desperately needed it as the majority was battered from going red in pregnancy then back to blond again   
Oh and my car ended up costing £180 to get the bits fixed needed to get it through the MOT   , I need to take it back tomorrow for the restest!


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies
see the con today shes happy with the babies weights 3lb13 each an my bp has gone down back to normal so got a follow up in 4 weeks (15/10) scan an appt ill be near 36 weeks then an if i havent had babies by 37 weeks ill be induced if head down or booked for csection so looking at around the 23rd october now   5 weeks an ill be a mummy to twins so glad to know i wont go past 37wks theres a light at the end of the tunnel lol
hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## veng

hi everyone 

ive just been busy cleaning today so i can rest at the weekend  

Vikki thats good news at least you have an end date to look forward too  

hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies, bumps and babies 

DP gets back in about 2 hours - yay, I've really missed him!

Vikki - So pleased you have a date, only 5 weeks left maximum woohoooooo!  Although I expect if your in a lot of pain these 5 weeks may drag a bit so I really hope they don't   

Veng - I had a clean up first thing this morning too, I was hoovering at 7.30am 

G has a cough and cold, it started yesterday and his nose was all crusted this morning bless him - he's like a little snuffly hedgehog but he is still being all happy   
I had the girls round this morning from boobie club - was nice but have eaten soo much cake   need to get out pushing that pram otherwise my ar5e will be visible from 3 miles away soon!


----------



## veng

Hayley - are you still BF all feeds or are you adding a bottle too? i really want to BF   i have as much patients as you


----------



## Just a girl

Veng
Unless I need to leave G with DP or my mum then I'm bf'ing all feeds, and he rarely has formula now as I manage to express most of what I need for any bottle he has. I'm so glad I stuck with it as its so easy now. I hope you have success and enjoy it but I really can see why people give up. I would say I have been through 3 stages....

1) *The beginning* - Didn't enjoy it, it hurt (actually cried getting him latched on during one feed), felt like I didn't know what on earth I was doing and was struggling with it physically and emotionally (at 4 weeks dp started giving him the bottle of formula as his midnight feed so I could get more then 2hrs sleep in a row!)
2) *The middle* - It didn't hurt anymore, but felt like all I did was feed - still wasn't enjoying it but was carrying on as I hoped it would get better
3) *Now* - Love it, its so easy and convenient and feel a real sense of achievement that nearly every oz of him has come from me 

If you do struggle with it get help and support straight away it really can make all the difference! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all hope your all ok xxx  Got back from East Coast today had a fab time caravan was lovely walk in wardrobe, proper settee oh I could have stayed come back with a stinking cold.  Georgia slept well in the travel cot but she is going off her milk hard to get 4 7oz bottles down her in 24hrs fussy little lady.

So what's been happening whilst I have been away?


----------



## Just a girl

Hey hey Lou, nice to see you back   - lots of vit c for you then lady!  
So Georgia is keeping her mummy on her toes then with her feeding - the little pickle   A friend had major prob with her little girl and milk, she is now a yr old and just happens to have a very slight frame and was destined to be a petite toddler !  xxx


----------



## veng

morning everone 

thats great to know Hayley i hate it when everyone says its all wonderfull then if im having trouble i will think why me   i have been give two suppport groups where mums meet up so i will defantly be going to them  

Hi Lou hope you had a great time as long as G is settling then mabye she will just be a petite little lady. 

no girls this weekend there with my ex mother inlaw so i think we might see a movie and go out to eat as i said to Craig just over 6 weeks and peanut will be here


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley better she is very contented and sleeping 12hrs at night so can't grumble hey

Veng I bf for 2weeks and believe me its as hard as hell so be prepared but I must say it was a wonderful experience if I hadn't have been so tired I would still be doing it but I gave in so sleep when you can hun and get the girls and Dh to do everything around the house etc xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

i think I'm going crazy   on ** i put I'm 35 weeks then i realised I'm 34 weeks  i think I'm trying too rush things ,i think i will blame it on pregnancy brain  
i booked my 36 check at MW too on the 29th sept and had to call back up today and push it back a week   they must of thought i was mad


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Your not wishing your time away are you by any chance? 

Vikki - On the subject of wishing your time away, how long do you have left now? 

Lou - What a little star she is - sleeping 12 hours a night, its obviously all she needs!  Are you planning on going back to work when your mat leave finishes - I can't remember?

Nicole - How's things going for you hun, how did your hair turn out 

Hi and  to everyone else

Well George is still all snuffly and we had a horrible night because of this  and he is just refusing a bottle at the moment so dp can't help out, we have tried for the last 3 days to get him to take one as I'm going out to Bella Italia with my work friends tonight as one of them is moving out of the country so he's just gonna have to go to bed earlier tonight and DP will just have to   he doesn't wake before I'm back as last night he woke at 9.30 and didn't go back down to 11.30!!!


----------



## vikki75

Hayley i got 30 days lol an counting hopefully it will be less then that !! hope you an lil G are ok  xxx
big hug all round


----------



## veng

Morning everyone

Craig's parents are staying over sat night so yesterday Ive been busy cleaning i even took my curtains down to wash them   Craig did tell me off ,so I'm resting today a friend is popping round for a cuppa and Phoebe made some spice cake lastnight so we will be enjoying a slice of that  

Yes Hayley i am getting impatient seeing all your gorgeous baby's makes me want mine more   i hope G snuffles clear up soon that might be the reason he does not want to take a bottle from your DH?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou - What a little star she is - sleeping 12 hours a night, its obviously all she needs! Are you planning on going back to work when your mat leave finishes - I can't remember?


Hi Hayley I will probably go back 2 days a week as my Mum retires at the end of this year and has offered to have G 2 days wasn't going to go back but it will probably do me and G good to do our own things hey. How is George today?

Veng and Vikki not long now girls xxxx

Nicole, Kelly, Jade how are you all doing?


----------



## veng

Morning 

We had a good weekend too Craigs parents stayed with us and asked if we could have fish and chips sat night they love them something they can't get in america and sunday we went out for a sunday roast another they love it was nice for me no cooking or washing up  

back to monday nothing planed for today, i have walked the dog and had my eyes tested so i can renew my american drivers license  i think i will rest and watch some telly


----------



## vikki75

[fly] WHYS IT GONE SO QUIET ON HERE !!![/fly]
WHERES EVERYONE GONE 
everyones disappearing ,i konw most of you have bubas now but its getting lonely in here !!!


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Vikki  
I keep thinking the same - its gone so quiet!!
Hows your mega bump coming along, still growing by any chance   Are you and DP getting all excited now or is the prospect of having twins scaring you now   


Veng
What an english weekend for you then  fish and chips and a good old roastie - 2 of favs well along with about 10 others  how often do you need to renew your american licence?


Lou
Good old mums hey, mine will be doing the same for me when I go back next March but prob 3 days a week!  George decided to wake up at 5,30 this morning and there was no nap until 9.30 and even then it was only 20mins - whats that about hey!!!


Nicole, Kelly and Jade
Stop being so busy and come back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley maybe George is getting ready for a little more but in the Gina Ford book it does say they start waking early and to try to settle them back down now G is on baby rice and she slept until 7.10am this morning so will see what happens tomorrow.

Vikki sorry been awol been too baby groups and off swimming tomorrow how are those girls of yours kicking the hell out of you I guess are you being induced hun?

Nicole hope your not too tired noticed on ** that Kayden has been keeping his Mummy up  

Kelly hope your twins are good

Veng not long for you now hun xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou
I have been thinking about when to start solids, I was going to try to hang on until 6 months but not sure we will make it - when did you start Georgia?


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

just got back in from walking the dog or should i say woddling the dog lol 

Hayley it depends what state you get your American licence mine has to be renewed every 4th year and if you move states you need to get there one.some states will not renew unless your living there but as Craig's in USAF and oversea's they will renew it then if we move to a diffrent state i have to swap it for what ever state we live in.

5 more weeks to go i didn't get much sleep lastnight so i think I'll be taking a nap this afternoon ,

when my girls were baby's we were told start solids 3mths then when i had my second it was 4mths now its 6mths   i think it might depend on each child?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou
> I have been thinking about when to start solids, I was going to try to hang on until 6 months but not sure we will make it - when did you start Georgia?


I started this week so just doing baby rice going to do some apple and pear puree and maybe some veg but no meat until shes 6months the baby rice is a nightmare to make I either make it too runny or too thick  you will know when to try G I thought I would try Gerogia at 5months to get used to things as if you start at 6months you have to move quite quickly she does sleep till 7am now too so maybe try the rice I use the Organix wholemeal stuff I must admit before this I have put gravy on her fingers and she sucked that off and tried her with a tiny bit of ice cream, she constantly watches us when we eat which is another sign.... You can always try and see how he likes it mix it with some expressed milk hun xxx

Veng yes get those afternoon naps in nowh hun xxx

Hi to everybosy else


----------



## veng

morning ladys 

im off to spend the day with my mum and girls there off school today Phoebe wants to pop in claires where she had her ears done so i might treat them both to some earings  

i might pop in mothercare and get my boobie sized for a BF bra i have 4 and half weeks to go .its not too early for getting a bra fitted is it? 

well i hope you all are doing good and getting realy for the weekend


----------



## watn1

Hi Chicken Tikka's,

Sorry I haven't been online here, I haven't forgotten any of you I regulary stalk your **'s  I just don't seem to find time to sit and read & well to be quite frank I hate staying in on my own with K.. Dunno why, I just don't like it..  It's costing me a fortune in petrol on our road trips though so I think I have to face my gobblins and stay home someday's.

Aaaah Man! everytime I come to comeonline 'something' crops up! Tesco's man just turned up. I will be back later for a catch up.. Promise 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hopeful J

hey beautiful ladies

just popping in to spread the  am sorry i cant get on much  i do get ******** on my phone tho so add me Jade Greene  
p.s Hayley where did u get that bouncer i could only get a pink one, now i want tigger 

xxxxxxxx

Email address removed by moderator 
please use the PM system


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
I can't stay in too much either otherwise I get cabin fever need to get out most days, I met up with the hants ladies off of here today and we were meant to be doing buggyfit but the rain was so bad we went for cake instead    Have you started swimming yet?

Jade  
It was given to me by a friend but it was from Mothercare, I will add you on ** in a moment! How is Remy doing?

Vikki and Bump 
Huge  how you coping? How much longer?

Veng and Bump 
Huge   for you too, how much longer for you too? Have you decided on a name yet?

Kelly 
Is your pc not fixed yet 

Lou 
Hey hun, how did swimming go, did the lovely Georgia enjoy it?

I had George weighed this morning and he's now 16'2 - he is such a chunk, and my pushcahir broke today hmmm I wonder if the two are related   have emailed kiddicare to see what they can do, I can still use it it but it is a pain to collapse now as a bit has snapped off that you pull to fold it up!


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Which one are you, do you have your picture hidden when people search for you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

The swimming was good Georgia was cold but enjoyed it and loved the shower afterwards taking her again this weekend with Daddy so should be fun.

Hope everybody else is ok xxxx


----------



## veng

Hi 
Nicole ,Jade,Lou,Hayley,Vikki and everyone 

i had my 36 week check today and was told as its my 3rd i could have an induction booked for my 39 week if i like   sounds good to me  

Lou,and Hayley  sounds like swimming is fun ,have you taken K yet Nicole ? 

Jade i will look for you on ** my Name is Rusheene Houchins   so you don't think some crazy lady wants to add you  

Vikki how are you Hun? if i have an induction booked looks like 27th when is yours?


----------



## vikki75

veng hun my induction should be on the 23rd but going up the hossy cos this rash is driving me loopy   its all over from underneath my chin to my toes   
girls go on my ** jades on my friends list  add her from there  
righht im going for a bath to try an stop scratching then im off to the hossy ill post when i get back massive hug to you all


----------



## vikki75

i'm back 
got more cream steroid cream this time hopefully it will help babies are now laying across my belly so csection it will be hopefully if i can i will persuade the con to do it a bit earlier then the 23rd but she's defo sed it will be 23rd  no later  x x i'm real scared of having a section though don't know why just am


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - Its prob because you know what your doing with a normal delivery , but hoping they turn for you!  Whats casuing your rash?

Veng/Vik - by the end of this month  both your bubbas will be here, so exciting!


----------



## watn1

Evening All,

Veng - Wooop to yor induction. Are you going to go with it? K was born dead on 39 weeks by my official clinic dates.

Vikki -   Poor you hun.. I bet you will be so glad when all this is over and done with, In the nicest way of course.  

Hayley - Ah man! Bummer about your pushchair, I hope Kiddicare will sort it out for you, If not head straight for the company. We start swimming on Sunday it was meant to be 2 weeks ago but they put it back 2 weeks because of work going on at the pool the use. Kaden is full of the cold at the minute though so I don't knew if he'll be up for it, He's a little better today though so we;ll see.

Jade - Hope you are well, Will look for you on Vik's ** in a mo.

Lou - Hope you & Georgia are ok.

Everyone looking forward to crimbo? DP has eyed up all the stuff he want to get K but we really may aswell wrap up empty boxes  
Did anyone watch Octo mum last night? My god it was crazy!! I didn't know she alreday had 6 kids before the 8


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole
I'm impressed with K'care so far, they replied to my email really quick and have organised for it to be collected on Friday afternoon for inspection - I'm just hoping it will be plain sailing and that they don't try saying it's my fault!  

Poor Kaden poorly with a cold , George was at the end of a cold towards his second lesson so I rang to check whether it was ok to take him and they just said it would be maybe just not to dunk him, but he was fine on the day so he got dunked anyway 


Lou
Some pools are so cold aren't they, I took my nephew once and he is older so is capable of running round and keeping himself moving but he was shivering after about 15mins it was so cold !  Maybe get Georgia one of those wetsuits - I got G one off ebay from 'the wet suit factory' and it was £10 with free delivery.


My mobile died yesterday and its driving me mad not having one and I can't find the charger to my old one    I had to go to the doctors today as my section scar has developed a lump at one end and this morning I noticed a black bump inside it! The doctor reckons its a stitch left inside trying to work itself out - they were meant to be disolvable  and just to leave it be


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Maybe i'll give them a tinkle if he's still sniffly tomoz.. I've been giving him suffle drops and they seem to be working all the gloop out... Poor man, He's handling it better then his dad anyway who is dying  

Hayley - Good work on K'care front then.. Hopefully they won't have it too long, What are you going out do without it? 

I'm on highchair hunt at the mo, There's always something 'next' to buy... I LOVE it   Brought a bumbo y'day.. Can't wait to put him in it... He sits up and hold his head really well already so hopefully I won't need to wait long. we had a little try earlier and he had a big smile on his face   He must prefer's sitting up to lying down.. Which brings me to my next perdicament... He hates his pram!   He can't see anything lying down and it far from impressed when he can hear noises but can't see, He's constantly trying to lift his head and then cries/moans when he can't, He's much happier in his carseat hooked into it.


----------



## veng

Vikki i hope the cream helps (hugs) 

sounds like we both are ready for our baby's  

Nicole yes I'll be going for induction at my 39 weeks  
K sounds relay alert does your pram not sit up a little so he can look out?

Hayley hopefully K,care gives you no hassle with your pram and replaces it.


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Yeah me too 

Nic - One of the hants ff'ers is lending me a stroller thankfully! I've been looking at highchairs and seen soem threads on here basically saying the cheaper one do exactly the same as the expensive ones - have you seen the brother max ones - very nice but sooooo expensive, cost more then my travel system   Is K too small to go in the seat attachment of his puschair on the lowest slope yet?


----------



## Just a girl

Oh and George rolled onto his tummy but I missed it - typical 
I woke to him making noises and then they got a bit muffled and he was on his tummy ***very proud mummy ***


----------



## Leicesterlou

Clever boy Georgia does it in secret in her cot but will only go onto her side infront of anybody I think she gets stage fright!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Snap    He'll happily go on his side all the time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless him, how's it all going is he sleeping well?


----------



## Just a girl

Still not great - the last week he's been a pattern of waking around 12 then between 2 -3 then at 5, I can't remember the last time I had 4 or more solid hours of sleep    I think I'm going to introduce baby rice to him next week, its sooner then I originally planned but just want to see if that will help a little    
How is the weening going your end? x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Worth a try hun, Georgia is loving the rice and now has porridge oats with banana flakes for brekkie but pulls a face at the carrott and potato I made but she has only had that twice so I'm sure she'll be fine once she gets used to the different textures etc


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh a girl after my own heart, loving the sweet stuff!  I have read it can take up to 20 tastes/attempts   before a baby gets used to a new food?  Personally I think I'd give up after 10


----------



## Leicesterlou

It is hard work and alot of time req'd.  

Georgia has her first tooth about to pop through her gum   can't believe how quite my baby is growing.....


----------



## veng

morning lady wow the weekend went by realy fast

we are getting close Vikki im busy making sure all the babys clothes and bedding are nice and clean and fresh  
i might book a hair appointment this week and get my highlights done  
i have OB thursday to talk and booking our 39 week induction


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies  

On top of having no mobile I've had no internet for about 24hours and its driven me crazy 

Lou - Has that tooth popped through yet, has she suffered with it so far?

Veng - Def get the hair apointment squeezed in, who knows when you'll get chance after bubs is here 

Where are the rest of ya?

Have done a bit of shopping today, G now has his winter coat, new pair of jeans and combat trousers and top, also got another xmas pressie - I'm gonna be so organsied for once, as much as I love shopping I hate it in December, so can't even begin to imagine doing 
it with a pushchair this year.  xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

Lou - Aaah Poor georgia with her tooth.. GP told me that K is teething  As he is dribbling nonstop and chewing his fist all the while along with his little red cheeks, She said it will probably stop & start for a while 

Hayley - I stay well away from the shops at crimbo.. I can't stand it! Internet shopping for me all the way  K is just tipping the end of all his 0-3 clothes  His jeans are all the tip of his ankles and the long selved tops he has just don't fit his arms, He is defo going to be tall! How is G getting on at swimming? Hopefully K will get to go this week, But they didn't cancelled last weeks session untill thursday last week so we'll see!

Veng - Yep get to the hair dressers  You need it looking nice for all your photo's 

Vikki - How are you doing hun? My Aunt who is only 20 weeks with twinnies had to give up work y'day as she just cannot manage, She's permanently shattered! I keep showing her your ******** piccies 

Well, Yesterday as you probably seen on my ** we booked our wedding  I am sooooo excited! I wipped together my invites last night as I just couldn't contain my excitement  I'm doing all my stationary myself for a more personal touch and plus the design I would want are like £4 each and there's no way I am paying someone that price to do something that I can do for myself for £1 and probably better  I've attached some pic's (you should be able to click on them) they are only rough and need amending and sectioned properly... What do you think? We're having a black & white theme with diamante's etc. You all know how organised I am so i'l be done and dusted in a few months and i'll have months and months left to wait  I only hope I was as quick as loosing weight as I am doing other things  I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight but I still have to loose all that weight I put on over the tx period so have about 2stone to go.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
Wow they are beautiful, your very clever    , your theme sounds very nice but will you not mind other women wearing white dresses or are you wearing a coloured dress or do they all have to wear black  so many questions lol, I love hearing about other peoples weddings!  
Now I have G I think I would like to get married so we all have the same name but have no idea how we would pay for it   come on lotto win 

G likes swimming, he still really isn't sure about being submerged but doesn't cry, so hoping he will preform for the photoshoot which is at the end of November - although the pics are v expensive they are gorgeous and cant wait to have one of him!  
G too is non stop dribbling, he has to wear a bib constantly and his fist is always on his mouth - I'm just dreading those little teeth coming for my nipples sake 


We started the baby rice last night, he loved it and would had more if I offered it but was a mean mummy and only gave him the first recommended amount, I will give him more tonight though now I know he isn't allergic to it!


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayley,

    No I don't mind other ladies wearing white.. They'll never outstage me      I think majority of people will wear black dresses with white accessories or whatever! i'm not going to insist people wear black/white but they'll look silly if they don't   
Glad your like my invites, I got the idea off the web and the company who makes them charged £4.40 per 1   They will cost me about 92p   We've been saving for what seems like forever for our wedding and as we were lucky enough to only need 1 treatment cycle we have a little extra now. They are so blooming exspensive though! Whole think is probably gonna be about £9-£10k   Rediculas that we could just jet away and have a beach wedding for less but gathering people to go was a real nightmare!

I too am looking forward to K's swim photo shoot. I am defo getting one   glad he likes his baby rice, I can't wait for all that, K has been having some apple favoured gripe water and the first time he had it he screwed his face up making right faces   Now he loves it when he has it.


----------



## Just a girl

I didn't know they did apple flavour!  The original stuff is so sweet, have you ever tasted it - eurghhh I didn't like it unsurprisingly G does though!

Ahh saving for a wedding - now that would be a good idea   

My friend made her own invites too and they were gorgeous - saved loads of money doing her own and she did all the place names and favour boxes too match


----------



## veng

Nicole   lovely invites you are very good at them 
Ive been married 6 years wow time flys   i always said after my first i would not marry again but hubby in the USAF we kinda needed to so we can travel but i love him so much I'm sure i would of any way   it is nice thinking we all will have the same name the girls have both names ex and my hubby's.

Hayley glad G is liking his baby rice   my girls were such good eaters when they were baby's,little picky now tho 

I'm 37 weeks to day yeppie 2 more weeks intill i can have my induction ,my back hurts so much when i sleep and I'm still getting brax hick's so fingars crossed she will not keep me waiting


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
just a quickie
feeling really achy now so cant stay on the pc to long  
nicole wow you getting married congrats hun  
lou hayley glad bubba G`s are ok  
veng not long now then  im hoping due to my skin conditon they may induce me b4 the 23rd   its horrid cant cope with scratching anymore  
as you can see i added my last bump piccy <<<<<<<<<<<<<  
if i dont get to come on b4 bubbas are born hayley i got your number ill text you if thats ok xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Of course it is hun, a lady I used to work with told me how she literally scratched her bump until she bled and it turns out she was allergic to her son   but not once he was born of course  , hoping this next bit flies by and if you don't get to post again - wishing the you and the girls a safe delivery  

Veng - I doubled the amount of rice for him tonight and he was getting so cross with dp for not giving each spoonful quick enough  

Its really gone so quick for both of you pregnant ladies, can't wait to 'meet' the girls   xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick up date had scan twin 1 is 6lb 2oz twin 2 5lb10
had a sweep an now had some bleeding an getting contractions every 10 mins but not strong enuf for me to want gas an air lol , babies are both head down so im hoping these pains get a bit stronger an up the hossy i go 
sorry no personals but ill let you know any changes :0)


----------



## Hayleigh

*STALKER ALERT *   
Oh Vikki honey, so so so exciting            wishing you  with everything     Oooooh I love a labour alert 

Take care sweet and best of luck, cant wait to hear your news    
With love
Hayley
xxxxxx​


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki -  wow  how exciting, but can you not have them tomorrow please or wait until the evening at least as I'm in London meeting up with my cycle buddies so I won't get to a computer until after 6pm  

Hayley - hello chick, how the devil are ya? waddeling yet? hope you and bump are doing good


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wow do we have any new babies yet then    

Sorry been AWOl but had this dreaded sickness bug and only just feeling better had to call Dh away from work for a few days to take care of Georgia


----------



## Just a girl

No news as of yet...............

Oh Lou you poor thing, must of been horrible  has Georgia managed to escape it?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Am hoping so I haven't felt so ill in years, thought I could cope but had to get Paddy home from work just totally drained and both ends (TMI) on the loo, one good thing have a flat tummy now


----------



## Just a girl

flat tummy? quick give us a snog


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## veng

Vikki i hope your little ones are on there way and you have an easy labour  

i thought my peanut was on her way my B Hicks seem to be getting closer then nothing i think i have a tease


----------



## Just a girl

Ohhh Veng, not long then maybe, imagine if you and Vik drop the same day   

I text Vikki to see how she was and she's been up all night with contractions and had a really big show so she was off to the hossy but since she was out of bed and walking around they weren't as bad .......


----------



## veng

any news from Vikki??

I'm still having BHicks i think she is too comfortable to come out ,hubby had a dream lastnight that my water went and i was pushing her out on our sofa


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Is it a leather sofa - otherwise it would make cleaning up after rather tricky , come on baby veng get a wiggle on!

The last update I had from Vik was yesterday to say she was 1cm but hospital were making her stay in but they thought she'd be in established labour by the evening ................


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
i'm home no babies contractions stopped last night  so i think my girls don't want to come out ! Twin 1 is 4/5 engaged so if any thing feels different i got to go back ! Rusheene your probably have your b4 me lol although i'm in on the 26th now not the 23rd cos there was no more space left for me on that date plus they didn't want to induce me over a weekend ! Well i'm going for a nice dinner at my mil's an to swing on a birthing ball an loads of bms lol  hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## veng

oh Vikki im hating the waiting too come on little ladys we waiting for you 
im still getting BHicks fed up with them too i want the real thing  i have DR's thurs im hoping they will book me in for the 27th they said no earlyer that my 39 week which will be 27th 

morning everyone its frosty this morning


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies ahh thinking of you both, on phone as dp is workin away and got the laptop :-(take care both of ya will watchin out for news x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Tx from vik late last night to say back on ward 3cm dilated they may break her waters today, but another one this morn to say they are being reluctant to help and may leave her in slow labour for up to 3 days!!!


----------



## veng

OMG thats terrible might leave her 3 day  i would be all kinds of emotional if they told me that   I'm hoping they broke her waters this morning  

Vikki thinking of you hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is wrong surely.

Veng come on then girl just waiting for your labour to start now hun, anymore BH's?

Oooo exciting stuff......


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's  

just going to walk the dog soon my MW said a walk helps bring on labour i think she's telling tails   well i have appointment tomorrow i will hopefully get a date for induction for next Tue  

yes Lou I'm still getting BH they mostly come when I'm relaxing mostly evenings   oh don't forget Lady's the clocks go back this weekend so darker mornings and nights .

Vikki any news?


----------



## Just a girl

Lovely News from VIKKI - babies born today by a natural, perfect gas and air delivery - no stitches! Twin 1 jae-lei born 00.29am 6lb5, twin 2 shannae born 00.44am 5lb4 breathing a bit too fast so in intensive care at moment. mum is doing well just achey they are over the moon!!                                                                      Congratulations vikki and well done!                                                                    COULD SOMEONE PLEASE DO A BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT AS IM ONLY ON PHONE cheers xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Jag,

I hope you dont mind but Iv done one!! Its not very good though!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211740.msg3353022#msg3353022

Congrats Vikki!!


----------



## Skybreeze

That brilliant news!! YEY another set of twins for the egg share ladies! 

   

Congratz Vikki!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Just think Nat - we're gonna invade this bored in a few months!! Adding a couple more bubs to it - although mine wont be egg share!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wow Vikki gas and air and no stitches and your lo's very good sizes too hun, rest up and can't wait too see pics.

Veng your next hun

Hi to SC & Natalie  hope your well girls


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quickie cos i'm on the phone doin this 
shannae is still in nicu but off the drip still breathin fast so wont be out yet  
jae is with me on the ward hasn't cried once !  but talkin to soon now lol 
i'm really tired but ecstatic don't feel real  there hair is so thick there just perfect there birth was amazing an would do it again i'll write a birth story when i get home  
just want to thank you all for bein there for me during my pg  hug  anyway gonna go try an breast feed jae again x love to you all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Vik

congratulations on the safe arrival of your beautiful daughters

I hope that you will soon be home and settling in as a family 

~E~


----------



## veng

congratulations Vikki   just gas and air you are amazing  well done


----------



## jarjj

Vikki

MANY congratulations to you and DP  . Two beautiful girls   looking forward to seeing pictures.

Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

i had my OB/DR appointment today and iam 3cm dilated   and i had a sweep   im still getting BHicks hoping peanut will arrive soon


----------



## Martha Moo

Veng

lots of luck for the impending labour and arrival of your daughter

yay

~E~


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oooohh Veng how exciting 3cms without knowing it hun come on peanut xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Veng

Looking forward to new's of peanuts arrival  

joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

VENG - wow how exciting so have you been in slow labour the last day or so? Good luck hun! x                                          KATIE thanks for doing that, i will add to it once Ive got the lap top back, how you doing?x                          NATALIE hey hun how you doing? x                                  LOU hope you and georgia are doing well x  
                          Morning to all ive missed  xxxx      its driving me mad not having the laptop but its back today woo hoo x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley we are good thanks have 2 teeth and Georgia rolled from her tummy to her back last night in front of us I got all tearfull she is 6months old today where does the time go.  Hope you and George are good hun and haven't been too lonely this week xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Well done georgia! Rolling and two teeth, bless her and bless her tearful mummy, its scary how quick they change!  I do feel a bit lonely in the evenings but i get full control of the remote lol!  Been up since 530 so far i have chopped up and pureed swede and sweet potato ready for the freezer! G has a first bday party this afternoon cant wait got him a little checked shirt under a v neck jumper to wear xxx


----------



## watn1

Lou- Aaaaah a roll! How cute   Time flies doesn't it? I can't quite believe it. I have no idea what I used to do before K came alone.

Hayley - Hope you got my ** pic. I wouldn't of thought it would fit hum yet but its like tip to toe already!

Veng - Hope that labour comes really soon hun.. I really hope you don't go like I was (3cm for weeks) But at least you have a end date.xx

Vikki - Massive congratulations sweetie! Cannot wait to see pic's. Hope you are all home together very soon! Woop on the natural birth you wanted. Well blooming done! x

Just a quick one as just about to put K in the bath as he has just done one of his 'super poop's'   DP has the week off this week so we've been out and about looking at things for the wedding and general shopping


----------



## Hayleigh

Veng - GOOD LUCK Honey, Peanut could soon be here    very exciting


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - where are you  has peanut arrived? ....................


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

i went in to labour Friday early hours and had to have an emergency c section as the baby's heart rate dropped twice and could not risk labour Isabella Alison Connie arrived 23rd Oct,8lbs 14 oz


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Still can't believe I missed it **   !!!!!!

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

Well done honey, and what a fab weight! Sorry you needed an ESC must of been very scary for you! She is scrummy  xxx


----------



## veng

thanks Hayley 
yes very scary and Craig had popped out for a *** i was a little  he did get back it time tho 

i love this picture Craig took it


----------



## Hayleigh

Veng, DH & Family, CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Isobella           WONDERFUL News. She looks beautiful 

With Love
Hayley
(egg share stalker )​


----------



## watn1

Veng - Such a sweetie you have there! What a fab weight. You carried her very well.  Hope you feel better after the CS soon, Get plenty of rest.xx

Hayleigh - Hope you are well. It's you next   Are you on **? I'd hate to miss the news of your arrival.x

Vikki - Hope your 2 bubba girlies are OK, Glad you are home. Hope you are all together come tuesday  

Is everyone OK?

K loved swimming yesterday, He didnt cry once. I was a very proud mummy all the other babies were screaming their heads off.

 Now.... TMI ALERT!   I woke upto a blood bath in the night.. My first AF has arrived! OMG i've never seen anthing like it in my life. I'm a little worried as i'm low on blood as it is and still a little anemic. At the min i'm soaking a maternity pad (well 2 together) within a hour. Hopefull it will cam down throughoout the day. I really wanted to go into town as its DP's last day of his hols.. Think ill have you wear leggings under my trousers


----------



## Skybreeze

Veng!!! She is beautifull!!!!! 
Natalie xxxxxx​


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies (strangers  )

just running by to say huge congrats to both Vicki (well done you for getting so far along with twins!) and Veng - two lots of fantastic news, or actually that should say three lots of good news as theres twins included  

But Veng I must say 23 oct is a special day to have a baby - its graces birthday (she just turned 1   how did that happen?  ) and loving the name - Isabella is in my top three of choices for this baby.

Hello to everyone else - I will pop in and do personals some time soon - promise!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Veng and Dh

Many, many congratulations on the birth of your daughter - she is utterly gorgeous!  

Joanne
xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies


----------



## jarjj

OMG! How utterly adorable.  Hopeing next Halloween I'll be posting pic of my "little pumpkin"     

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Nicole - love it!

Joanne    for your little pumpkin 

Heres my little Bat Baby - just learnt how to do this


----------



## jarjj

Another gorgeous baby!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne, good luck for your egg collection


----------



## watn1

Joanne, I have everything crossed for you xx

 Hayley - <3 The bat.. How cute     These pic's are going to be soooo precious one day as bribing tools


----------



## Just a girl

Definitely, we have a classic one of my brother from when he was about 3 years old - he is completely naked except for a he-man belt and he's posing with the plastic he-man sword, it's soooooo funny!  I may have to dig it out and stick it on **, not a lot he can do about it either seeing as he's the other side of the world!

How are the wedding plans/shopping going?


----------



## Hayleigh

Oh girls, how CUTE!!!!!!!!   Adorable  I'm thinking of getting my lil monkey a santa outfit   cant resist 

Nicole - I'm not on **  think I'm the only person on the planet that isnt  even my mum is 

Hi Hayley  cheers for your message on tother thread 



watn1 said:


> Hayley - <3 The bat.. How cute   These pic's are going to be soooo precious one day as bribing tools


Something to show everyone on their wedding day  Funnily enough (DP would kill me for telling ANYONE ) But his mum just to see what he would of looked like if he'd been a girl dressed him in a dress   she often bribs him with this, thankfully there are NO pictures to back up her claims


----------



## Just a girl

Hayley - Thats so funny, but from what I've seen in at Nursery most little boys end up dressing up in a dress or skirt at some point! I once put my friends son in a fairy skirt, wings and tiara and he wouldn't take it off - his dad was not impressed


----------



## watn1

Ladies.. Hoooooooooooooooooow funny!

Hayley -  I sooooooooooo dare you to ** the pic of your bro... How funny! W plans are going great, I've practically finished to be honest  Only really my dress & Dp's suit to go but the new lines will come out in Jan so i'll be waiting untill then. I've just booked a ratpack tribute man which sounds fab I thought it would be inkeeping with our black & white theme. http://www.kevinfitzsimmons.com/

K's crimbo shopping is done.. i just need to get him a Jumperoo  DP's kids want money so just little bits and bobs for them really.

Hayleigh! Get yourself on **.. Get with the times  Bet you are getting soooo excited for bubba now.. What a lovely crimbo gift. I;ve alread got K's santa suit waiting 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah Hayley - get on **! 

Nicole - Finished    no messing around for you is there!  Band sounds good, I went to a wedding reception and they got married in vegas so to keep it 'vegas' style they had a casino and a ratpack band!


----------



## Just a girl

​


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies sorry ive been awol for so long had a nightmare with hospital visits an trying to settle a baby at home with out her sister  but both babies are home now but heres my beautiful girls 
jae-lei an shannae  i have put some up on ** too 








nicole his so gorgeous i want ed some suits like that xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Happy halloween all.

Vikki love the pics hun, they look so beautiful xxx  Great to have them both home with you now too

Nicole god your organised done all the Christmas shopping.....  I haven't even started

Hayley hope your good hun xx

Veng are you back home yet?


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - So pleased Shannae is home with you all  , gorgeous photo! So how is life with 2 babies, Is Jay smitten with his girls?

Lou - We are very good thanks, G went to see both his nannies today dressed in his bat baby suit - needless to say he ooohed and ahhhed over all day .  Anymore teeth for Georgia? I have to admit I've made a bit of a dent in my xmas shopping too, just can't bare town shopping in Dec so I'm hoping to be finished by early December 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend  
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley another organised lady I am planning to do alot of my shopping online I think.  No-more teeth for Georgia her bottom 2 are through now, even stopped sucking her thumb now they are here.  Took her swimming this morning (go every week now) put her in her float and she was kicking her feet away bless her....  Are you still doing the water babies?  Hows it going?


----------



## Just a girl

I'm going to do a bit of online shopping too, just fingers crossed the posties get back to work in time 
Ahh bless her, we are still doing waterbabies but we didn't go this morning as he has another cold and a bit of a cough and where they get submerged about 3 times in a session I didn't want to make him worse.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless him have you started weaning yet?


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah but we're taking it slow, only one go a day and he seems to prefer apple and pear to the savouries  he wouldn't even open his mouth and take one spoonful of carrot yesterday  but was strange as the first taste he had after rice was carrot and he loved it then , how is the food going with Miss G?  I'm going to try him with parsnip tomorrow...


----------



## Leicesterlou

She loves her food now I just blend up a bit of our dinner and she has it the next day I have tried her with some Hipp jars too as we are going  ireland for the weekend end of Nov and wanted to see what she liked and she loves those but they have added sugar etc she also has yoghurt for pudding half lunchtime and half teatime seemed a while coming and getting her to eat anything but she seems to get it now, she hated parsnip tried mixing it with apple, carrot anything but she didn't like it...


----------



## Just a girl

hmmmm well I don't hold out much hope with the parsnip then  I don't like it myself but I'm gonna be good and get him trying everything!
Ooooh Ireland, which part?


----------



## Leicesterlou

He might like it you never know have to try them hey. Belfast BIL lives there


----------



## Just a girl

I hope so!


----------



## jarjj

Vikki - your daughters are GORGEOUS!

I'm off out shopping in this miserable weather to Metrocentre with my 2 daughters. They are bridesmaid's for my Sister's wedding next month so need shoes and strapless bra's.

Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

Yep Lou i stay 3 days in hospital then home 

i hope everyone had a good halloween

here's Izzy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah so cute hun, so you ende up with emergency c-sec, hope your healing nicely hun xxx


----------



## veng

yes it was very scary as her heart rate dropped twice and all these dr's came running in and said we need a CS .im glad its all over and she's healthy   im still a little sore but losts better


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - She is completely scrumptious what a lovely photo, she looks as though she is utterly content  make sure your taking it easy hun as I was hoovering after about 2 weeks and I think thats why part of scar split and then became infected  , how are the girls with her?

Lou - He loved the parsnip!


----------



## jarjj

Veng

Another TOTALLY GORGEOUS baby  .  Many congratulations

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley glad G liked his parsnip bet he'll like most things I now just blend down a of everything we have for dinner and give Georgia that...


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

I usually post on the Bourn Hall thread but thought id come over here as i believe i belong here now i hope its ok for me to post here.
I did eggshare at Bourn Hall i am currently 10+5. Also my recipient got BFP too i recognise some names on here just thought id stop lurking and say Hi.


----------



## jarjj

Hi Bumpee

Think we following each other!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

OMG Joanne i didnt know you posted here i was going to post here when i first got my BFP but didnt want to jinx anything 1 of the ladies on another board recommended i post here.


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Galprincess 
Welcome   and massive   on your , great news about your recip too, how are you feeling any horrible sickness yet?  


Lou / Nicole
Have you joined the Heinz baby club, I did got sent through a little box of samples today - thought it might be worth mentioning 


Joanne 
Was the BM stuff shopping successful, how lovely a winter wedding 


Vik, Veng you both you and those gorgeous bubbas are ok  


 to everyone else 

Not much going on here, have had a complete cleaning blitz today as one of my cycle buddies is coming for a sleepover tomorrow as DP is working away all week again and I've made 100 cups of tea today for a builder as the back of the house is being repointed in places as the house as its so old the back of it is just crumbling away   xxx


----------



## vikki75

galprincess congrats on your bfp hun xx
hayley i love that photo of G xx
me im sitting here typing with jae on me moaning in her sleep an my sil got shan lol they wake eat sleep together lol its tiring but i love it , been out today shopping got to use the pram  my fil pushed most of the time proud grandad lol , the amount of people stopping him to have a look lol wow never got any where in primark lol


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh sounds like you got it all under control , I never get to push G when I'm out with my mum either  I bet you didn't get very far, one of my cycle buddie who I met up with says she pulls the shade down so people can't see into the buggy when shes in a rush


----------



## vikki75

lol thats a gd idea


----------



## jarjj

Just a girl

Bridesmaid shopping tiring but successful (thanksfully).  They got a dress fitting tomorrow.  Can't wait to see what dresses like.  My son (8yrs old) is page boy as well.  going to be sooo proud of them on the day.  No doubt I'll cry just seeing how beautiful they all look.

joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Waterproof mascara and a pack of klennex is going to be needed then


----------



## galprincess

Thanks for the welcome i have just got over sickness but think im coming down with a cold caught it off my DS.
Joanne-My DS was pageboy at 6 was very emotional looked so adorable.

AFM- I have 12 week scan next Friday which is bit scary as Friday 13th but i need to get over it according to DF lol. Hope you are all ok and i was just admiring gorgeous baby pics congrats to you all.

Tam xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

to Galprincess I;m sure the scan will be fine hun

Hayley I am going to sign up now to the heinz club

Vikki and Veng hope you new mummies are doing well

Nicole how are you going hun ms organised xxx

Hi to everybody else


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

  Hayley - I'll check out the club   Thank You! Aaaah a little sleepover..   Is G feeling better now?

  Lou - I;m good thankyou hun.. Been w/dress shopping today.. Tried 2 on but I was not liking the look of any because of my tx weight still   Although i'm back to the size I was when i got my BFP i was smaller before I started pumping the drugs.. I soooooo need to go on i diet & am not looking at another dress untill i'm thin (er) lol again   How is georgia doing? What are you getting her for crimbo?

  Veng - aaaaaaaaaaaaah What a lovely pic. I was gonna get the outfit from m/care but I loved the pumpking hat  
  
  Vik - I'm another that never gets to push K if i'm with someone and I never really go anywhere on my own so I hardly ever get to push him   Hope you's are all doing OK. My Aunt it 26 wks now with her twinnes and is starting to get the good old hip pain told her to get her cruches on order  

  galprincess - Congratulations on your recent BFP I bet you are still ontop of the world! Are you having a singleton? 

Well, i have totally brought K way to many crimbo presents   I'm sure I have every single vtech/fisherprice toy for 0-12 months   Well they were all half price   TKMAXX have some gr8 bargains too. Popped into sainsburys again today and left with all the igglepiggle soft little toys and the waybuloo ones too.. Wouldn't of paid £6 a piece but £3 i could live with   I got him the jumperoo too and i'm gonna be testing my willpower to its limits to not get it out of the box.. I caved & got his activity center out but he can't touch the floor base   Then of course it would not go back in the box! 

We got some little fireworks for him too the other night and he loved them.. They were just little fountain ones and he was cooing away at them! We're still swimming but tbh the sound of all those babies screaming at once gives me a right headache by the time we leave, The instructor always chooses K for her 'show' first as he's the only one that doesn't cry.. Last week the poor fella got submurged 4 times  

Last night we had a mini sleepathon and he went to bed at 8pm with 5oz had a top up at 10pm of 3oz and he never woke back up till 6. I'm hoping for similar tonight as he had his 5oz @7pm but wouldn't settle in bed so Mark gave him another 3oz   I'm toying with giving him more now or just to leave him  

ANywho.. Eye colour... Lou/hayley - Has Georgia's/Georges eyes settled to another colour yet? K's are still really blue.. It's great looking everyda to see if they are changing


----------



## galprincess

Hi

Yes just a singleton i started off with 2 but lost 1 at 7 weeks but this 1 is strong and i am on top of the world. Cant quite believe how quickly this pregnancy is going but glad im due end of May be a bit warmer.

Im loving the baby pics especially halloween ones so adorable. I have insisted to everyone that i dont want anything bought until im 20 weeks i just cant relax i guess i might feel different after 12 week scan.

Joanne-Good luck today with baseline hun.

Hope you are all getting enough sleep.

Tam xxx


----------



## veng

hi ladys 

nice to see you on here galprincess 

ive been breastfeeding for 2 weeks tomorrow and my nipples are so cracked/sore i cryed while feeding Izzy as they hurt so much ive tryed and feel too emotional to carry on so i think its a bottle from daddy today .

i hope your all doing well sorry for the me me post


----------



## jarjj

Veng - bless you, I breastfed my 3 children but only for 'bout 2 months cos they weren't putting on weight and constantly feeding.  Hope them boobies feel better soon  .

Tam - only 8 days for your scan .  I'm really looking forward to next stage of journey.  Been saying mantra to myself every few hrs

"I CAN AND I WILL BE PREGNANT FOR XMAS"

"I CAN AND I WILL BE PREGNANT FOR XMAS"    

Daughters had dress fitting my my sis wedding last night - they look STUNNING!  I'm soooo gonna cry!  They look  so grown up!  Have asked woman who making their dresses to make me a purple maxi dress with a bit bling on bust or neckline!

Hoping I'll get LOTS of use out of it over the next 5/6 months!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng you poor thing I remember thats when I gave up too hun my nipples bled, have you got some of the lanoish cream good stuff and can feed with it on or the nipple shields, but whatever you decide to do remember only one bf provides enough 'good stuff' for our babies xxxxx   

Tam I remember I wouldn't buy anything until I got past 25weeks hun so completely understand, be prepared it flies by then you get to 30weeks and the last 10weeks drag so much     Enjoy every minute have you got a bump yet, we would love to see your bump pics hun xx

Ho to everybody else 

Jarjj great positive thoughts hun


----------



## galprincess

Veng-OMG your pregnancy flew by and i remember the sore nipples i used to put milk on them was told it helped it did but was a bit hit n miss.
I BF for 6 weeks my DS was so hungry i didnt sleep for about a week and that was it i was tired,emotional and cranky bit like now really.

Leicester Lou-I did have a bump but since doing the Crinone every other day i have lost my bump i still have bot of sickness but nothing serious and sore (.)(.)s but other than that nothing. I bought maternity jeans but cant fit into them i want a bump but i didnt show until 26 weeks with my DS so maybe in a few weeks i will have a bump. My best friend is 16 weeks and other frind ready to pop any day and another friend is 7 weeks so got loads of shopping buddies when the time comes.

Joanne-Hope your scan is going well you are probably having it as i type.
Do any of you know how i go about getting swine flu jab?
Hope you are all ok

Tam xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Veng  
         , you've done amazing to get to 2 weeks, you have to do whats right for you all hun!


Nicole  
G's eyes are a dark blue and don't seem to be changing and I hope they don't as they are quite an unusual shade of blue.  G is still snuffly but seems much better thanks, we got the actual price list through today for the waterbabies photoshoot   OMFG - I knew they were going to be expensive but didn't realise we'd need to re-mortgage to pay for them 


Lou 
Is it tomorrow your off to the ermerald island?


Jajj  
   for your extra special Christmas present ...... morning sickness 


Tam  
Sorry to hear about you loosing one of your beanies at 7 weeks    I would of thought you would just ring your surgery about the sf jab  


Vikki 
Hope alls well with you 


I just found out dp is going to be working away for the next 3 weeks, he will be home at the weekends but I'm really missing him now - just wish there was more local work about!  

Lou - is your dp still having to work away?


----------



## veng

thanks Hayley  
my Izzy has dark blue eyes at the moment wonder if she will keep them mine are blue Craigs are greeny blue he wantsthen to change i said i hope they stay blue as she looks so much like Craig i can say she has one thing that is like me  


Nicole so you have got lots of xmas gifts for K and we are only in november 
 i need to get xmas shopping soon i have the girls they want DS i each.

Lou yeah ive been putting on that cream and using Bm too but my nipple have been cracked and sore for over a week and i can't face feeding her   Craigs loving feeding her today he said he likes the bonding time

hi Joanne and Tam 

Vikki i hope your little girls are doing great


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng glad your getting some rest now Dh can take some of the strain xxx

Hayley no off to Belfast on 27th Nov, sorry about Dp working away mine is local at the minute but as you say they just have to take whats on offer hey

Galprincess oh look forward to following you through you pg bumps then hun I say ring your docs about the swine flu jab xx

Ho to everybody else xxx


----------



## vikki75

hello hun's
well twin motherhood is gr8 i love it had a couple of hormonal days but hay ho lol my girls are just so yummie i could eat them lol x 
veng how you coping ? Blue eye's ! Jae lei has got blue shan's got really dark eyes i suppose they will be brown like her daddy's  
lou , nicole , hayley an anyone i missed big hug's x x x


----------



## *Vino*

Sorry to intrude.....

Hayleigh - How are you honey?? No work on Mon!!!! yay     x

Nicole - Kaden looks soooooo adorable     how are you x

Stephy xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

Quick update i have had a busy weekend but have a bit of dilemma, my mum and dad offered to buy pram as they did with my DS,my DF dad and step mum offered to buy nursery equipment and yesterday DF mum asked if she could buy the pram i didnt want to say no as this is her first granchild i dont know what to do any ideas?
I have 12 week scan Friday so excited.

You lot have the most adorable baby pics.
Joanne-Good luck for your scan on Friday too.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam,

It's awkward ain't it.  Maybe you could talk to them saying who has offered to but what and maybe they could but something different.  There'll be loads to buy so hopefully can keep them all happy.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

galprincess said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Quick update i have had a busy weekend but have a bit of dilemma, my mum and dad offered to buy pram as they did with my DS,my DF dad and step mum offered to buy nursery equipment and yesterday DF mum asked if she could buy the pram i didnt want to say no as this is her first granchild i dont know what to do any ideas?
> I have 12 week scan Friday so excited.
> 
> You lot have the most adorable baby pics.
> Joanne-Good luck for your scan on Friday too.
> 
> Tam xxx


We had a simialr situation so I drew up a list of what I wanted/needed and gave people that saying what was already bought xxx


----------



## Just a girl

...... or chose a really expensive one and get them to go half's ,
or be honest and say that they have both offered so maybe get them to pool their money and all go shopping together buy the pram, cot etc and that way they are both buying it all iykwim?  


Morning all , 
G has some photos being done today at protrait place - it was the free voucher in his bounty pack.... hmmm free - whats the betting I still end up spending money  I'm opting for a nappy/naked shoot   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Some really good suggestions well my DF mum lives in Scotland and isnt coming down again until baby due my mum lives half hour away so she would be with me to choose pram so might get mum to do pram and his mum to get cot or choose something else.
I think to ask her to go halves would be cruel as she wants something just from her so will let her get the cot.
Tam


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley how cute a nude pic I want a black and white one of G nude so cute, hope you don't have to pay too much.

Galprincess I'm sure the gifts will work theirselves out you seem to have it pretty sorted....

Hi to everybody else


----------



## galprincess

Thanks Leicester Lou i think i have had lots of good advice from you all and so can sort it out.

Hayley-I had a black and white naked pic done of my DS laying on a cushion was very tasteful cost me about £200 for it and 1 smaller one each for grandparents but so worth it.

Veng-Hope you are getting lots of rest now DH is helping with feeding.

Joanne-Hope you are ok and looking forward to hearing about first follie scan on Friday loads of luck and sending lots of follie growing vibes.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

*Tam* - Only 3 more sleeps until your scan 

*Veng/Vikki* - Hows everything going?

*Nicole* - Have you put your Christmas tree up, wrapped all your presents up yet? 

*Joanne* - 

*Lou* - Def get Miss G in for a naked/nappy shoot its soooo cute, G pee'd on the white mat twice though  Did you get the vouchers for the free photos up your way, they are for portrait place and pixi foto?

***Bore alert***
Well my trip to have my freebie photo done ended up costing £200  Merry Christams to me and DP  
I did get quite a few for that though and there are some Christmas presents for the nannies too (have I justified the spend yet? ) I got 2 large photos which comprise of 1 large photo and have 3 smaller ones at the side, one of him naked/nappy 16x20 and the other of him peeking through a towel 20x24, a long horizontal one of him laying on his tummy in just a white vest, 10x20 and two close up face shots 8x10 and 2 long ones which have 3 photos on each 10x20 oh and of course the free one 10x12.
I have a mix of colour and sepia (looked softer then black and white) can't wait to get them, although then I'm going to have to go and buy frames  oh well I didn't want to eat from now up till Christmas anyway


----------



## veng

Hi ladys 
im doing good still a little sore but loads better   hubbys off today as its an american holiday(Memorial Day) so girls are off too   

Isabella doing fab i had her weight done yesterday she's 9lbs 10   no wonder her first clothes are fitting nice and snug  she had her weight done last friday and she was 8lbs 15 so she gaining  good  

Hayley i would not worry about the cost i did the same with my girls and i love looking back at the photo's and im sooo glad i bought them  we are having a photo done sat i plan to buy lots and send them out to family for xmas. im going to get a family one done then Izzy with the bounty offer like i did with the girls once she's 4 mths old


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

Im being naughty im logging on at work today

Veng-Glad you are feeling better,Isabella is gaining very good. 

Hayley-I love you justifying it lol my DS was born in July so i said i spent loads as i wasnt having summer holiday its so worth it as they are timeless and gorgeous and good pressies.

Joanne-Hope you got daughters hair sorted over the years i have had lots of disasters especially before i qualified and good luck for your scan on Friday.

AFM-I am at work still retching not being sick thought id be done with this by now but not to be and with working in salon everthing stinks,bleach,peroxide and perm lotion yuk!!! I am on gents cuts today which im happy about 10-15 mins and then sit down in between. I still have no bump but its still early days i guess. Looking forward to scan although bit anxious guess thats natural.

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Its quiet on here i just thought id let you know my 12 week scan went very well, got lots of pics and saw LO and got all measurements everything is absolutely fine, DS came with us and although it was sweet he came with us he has picked up a nasty tummy bug been sick and had diarrhea since last night but its starting to get better dont think he will come to anymore poor little soldier.
Hope you are all ok.

Tam xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Tam
So pleased the scan went well hun , but poor ds, lets hope you don't get it , one of my best friends owns a salon and she suffered big time with morning sickness, she found it really hard at work and she even banned everyone from making toast in the end as the smell of that made her feel so bad 

Veng
Pleased to hear your doing well hun 


Morning all other egg sharers  , hope your all well and enjoying this lovely weather 


I was woken up several times during the night by the wind and rain, I thought the house was going to take off at one point!  Have a wedding reception tonight but all I feel like doing at his moment is staying cosy all day in my pj's


----------



## jarjj

Morning all

Terrible weather last night! 

Tam - hope ds feels better soon.  Great news with scan.  

Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

Tam   for your scan i remember being over the moon seeing my scans   hope your sone feels better soon
i used to work as a school dinner lady the hours were great as i have 2 other girls but my morning sickness was terrible cos the smell of food ,hope your morning sickness will be over soon .

hayley/joanne
yeh the weather has been bad very windy here and cold time to get the hot choc out and cosy blankets 
hayley hope  wedding reception goes well


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Veng-Thank you this is my 1st day no sickness yayyyyyyyyyy

Joanne- Good luck for tomorrow scan.

Hayley-All weekend ive stayed in PJ's although weather ok today.

Hi to everyone else

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I hope you and babys are all ok.
I have had the worst bug there is i have been sick solidly for 2 days cant even keep water down and yesterday had to have a glucose injection.
I have managed to drink some sports drink and 2 plain crisps but my GP still isnt happy as im losing weight rather than gaining and the prospect of having to spend days in hospital isnt a good feeling do you have any suggestions or rememdies that work for morning sickness? i have evening sickness usually but this bug is causing it to be 24/7 any advice would be appreciated.

Tam xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Tam I lived on plain hula hoops and plain digestive biscuits, I;m guessing if you have a bug it will be hard but try to eat little and often ie. instead of 3 meals a day split it into 8/10meal a day hun if you do need to go in to hospital make the most of it and get your feet up xxx


----------



## veng

same advice as Lou ,Tam i would have lots of small meal or snacks than trying to eat a heavy big meal ,hope you feel better soon


----------



## galprincess

Thanks girls 

Well some progress has been made i can keep 2 hula hoops down but the 3rd one is 1 too many so every hour i have had 2 hula hoops and sports drink and so far 2 hours not been sick.
I have swine flu jab on Saterday not looking forward to it but needs must.
Thanks once again.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Thinking of you



Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jo-anne 
Lots of luck for egg colection today, hope you get a lovely amount for you and your recip   

Tam
I hope your feeling better hun 

Haven't been able to get on properly this week as had problems with laptop charger but now dp is back it is fixed woohooo , not much going on here except this week G is waking loads more during the night - boooooooo!

Lou, Veng, Vik, Nicole, Jade, Kelly - Hope you and those bubbas are all ok?  

 to all lurkers xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I have GP appointment today i have managed to eat small snacks and not been sick all night so was good.
I also have swine flu jab tomorrow absolutely dreading it.

Joanne-Good luck for today hope you get loads of eggs for you both     that you get fab embies hopefully blasts and you get BFP.
Also you may feel sore and bloated after i did this is normal as long as it doesnt cause too much pain.

Just a girl-Sorry you are having some bad nights hope you manage to grab a few hours when baby sleeps.

Hi to all other mummys and babys hope you are all doing ok.
Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam - Glad you managed to eat few bits and not been sick.  

I got 16 eggs at e/c. So 9 for me.  Dr asked if I'd mind sharing with 2 ladies as 1 had tx cancelled this morning.  I said yes so my other 9 will be shared between 2 ladies.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley it might be that  is teething hun try some nurofen if he wakes I;m having the same problem at the min.

Jo fab no of eggs hun and helping 2 ladies WOW, so when do you get the embies back hun Monday?

Hi to everybody else  all busy looking after lo's or Christmas shopping?


----------



## Just a girl

Lou -   I do think he is teething as he is chewing on anything he can get his hands on but I'm not sure thats why he's waking as he doesn't cry or appear to be in pain, I think he just likes the milk far too flipping much  How many teeth has Miss G cut so far? 

Joanne - Great amount of eggs hun , hope your resting up now  

Tam - How did your dr apt go? Hope your managing to keep more then a couple of hulahoops down 

I had to take back G's highchair today, we had bought a bruin one from toys r us but the straps are really short and digging in to his tummy already and can't be extended any further, the staff agreed that they were really small but said thats just how they were made - I'm more surprised that they have said no one else has returned them due to the straps, we ended up putting an extra £25 towards a better one !!


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies sorry i've been awol
been very busy with the girls can't believe their be 5 wks on tuesday ! Where's time going .
Well done on the egg collection x an getting to help 2 women out thats gr8 x x 
how everyone ? Coping with xmas shopping ? X


----------



## jarjj

Just to let you all know clinic just rang out of my 9, 7 fertilised and they want to take them to blast so e/t Wed @12.30pm!!

Just hope a few survive until then!!    

Joanne


xx


----------



## veng

Jo thats great news   they make it to blasto  

Hi Hayley so you think G is just a greedy boy  
my parents bought us a high chair a wooden one Winnie the pooh it turns into a table and chair too,glad toys of us took your other one back.

Hi Lou sounds like your little Lady's growing fast does she have teeth already 

Hi Vikki i must start my Xmas shopping   I'm just being really lazy enjoying staying at home as Craig took some time off work   amazing how time goes hey Vikki Izzy will be 5 weeks old Friday   

Hi everyone hope your all doing well and no one has been flooded lately we live in east Anglia so the floods did get us.

Izzy is growing so fast most of her newborn clothes do not fit her  time to getthe 0-3 mths clothes out


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng yes she has her bottom 2 teeth and more are on the way, hows things with you hun?

Hi all  sorry its short but my Mum is here so chatting away.....


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I am fine now can eat properly again.

Joanne-Hope you are doing ok and good luck for ET how are your embies doing?

I had my swine flu jab and it literally zapped all my energy i have slept so much over the weekend and my arm is still quite sore.

Glad to read your LO's are growing into big strong healthy boys and girls.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam


No news from clinic so hopefully that means embies are ok.

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Congrats for today and next time you reply you be PUPO.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

PUPO me PUPO me!!

Dare I even think I might be a bumpee-to-be?!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Fab news sorry you didnt get any for freezer but thinking positively you wont need any. Loads of luck and i am sure you will be a bumpee.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

I REALLY REALLY hope so!     

Had a dream that Dr kept looking at my boobs and saying nipples not chnaged so it hasn't worked!  

Reckon it's playing on my mind already??!!   


Joanne (hopefully a bumpee-to-be)

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Everyone

Joanne -  on being pupo hun, lots of luck for your BFP 

I've had another mini holiday at my mum and dads  as DP had to work away again for part of this week! G has been sleeping much better, we're back to only waking once again in the night which is great 

Hope everyone is well, whats new with all of you? xxx


----------



## veng

hi 

Joanne how are you doing keeping positive i hope 

Hi Hayley glad to here G is sleeping nicely Izzys doing pretty well she had a feed at 9pm,1am,4am,7.30am 

hope your all doing well here's a picture of me and Izzy taken sat  








and yes I'm still in my robe and my hairs a mess


----------



## jarjj

veng

What a lovely photo!  Izzy is getting a big girl.

I'm ok thanks.  Just been to co-op and going to stuff my face, mini saugages then meringues with raspberries and cream.  Yum, yum!!  Can't make days to otd go any faster but can enjoy my little food parties for one!!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Yummy sounds like fun i want a food party. Good luck for testing.

Veng-Izzy looks so cute will be a very pretty girl.

AFM-Got 16 week midwife appointment on 15th,going out for dinner with goddaughters on 13th and just getting ready for xmas im so unorganised this year.Have the start of a bump yayyyyyyyy will post a bump pic soon.

Hope all mummies,babies and bumpees to be (joanne) are ok.

Tam
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

How lovely - a little bump!  

I've posted on cycle buddies - have had red bleed last night and this morning.  i'm really   



Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

Tam try not to stress i know a lot of lady bleed i did and everything was fine try and stay positive i know its hard   

Joanne look forward to seeing you bump


----------



## jarjj

I'm waiting for consultant to ring me back.  My blood is bright red, just like af.

I'm very  

joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Joanne...      Thinking of you sweetie xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi

doctor said not to worry (as if!!).  to up my pesseries to 3 a day and take things easy.  Was due to go back to work on Fri though!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Joanne

sending lots of        

famous last words eh dont worry!

take good care of you and your precious cargo

Remember the mantra

You can and will be Pregnant for christmas


----------



## jarjj

Thanks,

Can't bring myself to say those words today. Just      bleed stops soon!



Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

JOANNE, hoping everything is ok and your bleed stops and really is nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hun



Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

Joanne
does your work know your having IVF if your still bleeding i would put my feed up and call in sick xx


----------



## jarjj

Work know I was having IVF but I've been very naughty and rang in sick this wk and said I had swine flu - 'cos I'd get pd and wouldn't go on my sick record!   

So I can either go to Doctors and say I still don't feel right - I do have a cough and sore throat, or can say it's to do with IVF.  I'd rather keep it the same as 1st wk off work.  Just to keep them off my back and if this doesn't work (still     it will) I can have time off again.  Just think they could be awkard if I needed time off again for IVF.  

I work in a call centre and they do not have to give me time off for IVF tx.  



Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Joanne I hope your resting hun and the bleeding stops very soon and either way you need to stay off work and rest in bed hun xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Joanne

How are you this morning sweetheart

Lou, Hayley, Nikki, Veng, Nicole, hope all the babes are doing well

Hayleigh, how are you doing, i think bubs is about cooked 
hope you will soon have them in your arms making a perfect christmas 

~E~


----------



## jarjj

Morning Ladies

Just back from GP's.  Got sick note so not going back to work until 14th Dec.  I'm still bleeding - only when I wipe but bright red blood.  I was very naughty     and tested this morning 8days past 5days blast transfer BFN.

Just     that this bleed doesn't turn into af!  Going to test again on Sat or Sun and see what that says.     



Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Awwwwwwwww huge    and you did the right thing getting a sick note besides being at work would have been tough.
Joanne you still have almost a week until OTD so it could just be that your levels arent high enough yet. Hang in there and i     that you get a  .

Ladies and babies hope you are all getting ready and excited about christmas im almost done its been hectic visiting family etc but well worth it i am going to visit my brother,his fiancee and their 2 gorgeous 3 yr old ivf twins tomorrow im so excited havent seen them all in 5 months. 
A few people in my village have noticed im filling out and have asked whether im pregnant.
I have 16 week midwife appointment on 15th its all going so quickly.
Take care everyone

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Its all over.  Full af now.     Am going back to work today - can't afford to loose the pay if it's all over.  Will ring clinic this morning.  Never realised it would hurt this bad - but it's a lottery and just wasn't my turn this time  



Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne   So sorry     x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Joanne so sorry take some time out hun


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im so sorry     life can be so cruel at times i so wanted this to be it for you. Be kind to yourself and take time for it all to sink in loss is never easy and it does take time. Keep in contact and let me know what your up to and dont give up. Thinking of you babe.

Tam xxx


----------



## veng

Joanne    im so sorry ,try and plan something nice for you and other half to take your mind off it all ,then maybe you will be ready to try again big


----------



## jarjj

Hi,

thanks ladies.  Got follow up next Wed at 4pm.  Dr said you can still bleed and be pregnant but I'm not holding out any hope - this is proper AF!

Dp keeping evrything crosses - bless him!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Joanne

sending big    to you and DH

Love ~E~


----------



## jarjj

Thanks,



joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Sorry been a bit AWOL i have been busy getting everything done for xmas. I have 16 week appointment on Tuesday and 20 week scan booked for 14th Jan.
Hope you are all well and looking forward to christmas.
Joanne-Sending you loads of     thinking of you babe.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks tam


Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi 

Joanne - I see from your ticker you have a date for your next tx,  

Tam - I bet you can't wait until your 20wk scan, sooooooo exciting!  Will you be finding out the flavour?

Lou - How is Georgia doing now?  

 to all xxxx

G is poorly, I thought he was really suffering with his teeth as he's had temp, cold, runny bum, really fractious etc but his chest has got really bad the last day or so so I took him to the doctors this morning and he has bronchiolitis (sp?) , luckily he isn't off his milk so they aren't to concerned.


----------



## jarjj

Ah, bless him.  Hope he better soon

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley that's what Georgia has had just keep an eye on him if he goes of his milk take him back to the docs hun G is alot better now but its took a good week to start eating again although she still doesn't have brekkie.

Hi to everybody else xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou, 
Pleased to hear Georgia is on the mend  its horrible seeing them suffer isn't it?  I've given up offering solids as it was getting really hit and miss anyway so I've decided while he's ill to just leave it and try again when he's better, but typically I ordered a load of stuff in to make a batch of food from the Annabelle Karmel recipe book   so by the end of tonight the freezer will be stocked ready for when he is eating again.  The doctor did say to take him back if he stops taking his milk.  So where are you guys spending Xmas?


----------



## galprincess

Hayley

Thanks we are very excited but wont be finding out the flavour i love surprises so this will be no different.
My friends 5 week old was admitted to hospital with bronchitus on Thursday as he wasnt breathing properly but he is due to come home today he is on the mend and can breathe properly again and has got appetite back.
Hope you are all well.
Joanne-Im so pleased you have dates as it gives you something to look forward to i hope and pray that 2nd time is lucky for you.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam

Me too!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou,
> Pleased to hear Georgia is on the mend  its horrible seeing them suffer isn't it? I've given up offering solids as it was getting really hit and miss anyway so I've decided while he's ill to just leave it and try again when he's better, but typically I ordered a load of stuff in to make a batch of food from the Annabelle Karmel recipe book  so by the end of tonight the freezer will be stocked ready for when he is eating again. The doctor did say to take him back if he stops taking his milk. So where are you guys spending Xmas?


At MIL's then my Mum is coming to stay Christmas night. Hope G is better xx georgia has had this sickness bug so trying to build her back up


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Hi back from 16 week scan all good baby kept moving when midwife was trying to get a good listen to the heartbeat was so funny but all well so not got to see her now until Jan 26th when im 23 weeks.
Hope you are ok and babies with bugs are getting better my poor DS has chest infection.


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Lovely news 'bout your scan.

Hope ds better soon

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thank you honey is it tis weekend you are going to wedding? get lots of drinking in over xmas as i have a feeling 2010 will be drink free for you sending you loads of    and i will be here when you start treatment its not long to go its so scary how December hs practically disappeared.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam,

You're a darlin. Yes wedding is on Sat.  Can't wait!  Gonna have a good drink and enjoy myself over Xmas.

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats good if you throw yourself in to hve a good time it will go quicker then you can get started again have a fab time tomorrow.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam,

I'll be posting wedding photo's on ******** prob Sun or Mon.



Joanne

xx

P.s Know you won't but just to say please don't mention anything 'bout IVF or future child on ******** as no one on there knows and none of their business


----------



## Just a girl

Only 6 more sleeps.............



To all egg sharers, past, present and future ..........

​
Hoping 2010 brings lots of bumps and babies    xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies, bumps and babes (and to those in the making )

just wanted to pop in to wish you all a very merry christmas

​
May all your hopes and dreams come true in 2010 (esp Joanne )

Love your friendly board mod

Emxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I wouldnt mention it hun as my sister let the cat out of the bag on ** and it was awful. Your secret is safe and i look forward to the pics hope ypu had a fab time and now you need to have a brill xmas then get preparing for treatment i wish you sooo much luck and my wish for 2010 is for you to get a BFP i have all i want. 

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,


Thanks honey, you're so sweet! I REALLY hope next tx works.  I been in P'J's all day - sisters wedding was FAB!

Speak soon

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Glad you had a great time and i dont blame you for bein in pj's its sooooo cold. I think you have a better chance second time around as they will know more about how you react to the drugs etc and know how your body copes and you will know what to expect a bit more than last time and this should help relax more. Its really not that long to wait are you starting to get excited about it or are you going to wait until after xmas?

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

I was excited as soon as Consultant told me! 

I have a good feeling bout next attempt!    

Anyway, how's you and your lovely bump?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I am feeling so much better now, appetite has returned just as well really as going to my parents on Sunday and mum always cooks as though all the navy,army and every police force will be joining. I do have a very noticeable bump now and i find myself talking to it lol. I cant believe im almost half way through pregnancy and i havent bought anything yet or decorated so i have a feeling the next months will fly by as we have so much to do.
You will keep my thoughts occupied on your treatment too that will be a huge help and make time go quickly. Its good that you are excited and positive i am a great believer in positive thinking.
Hope you all have an excellent christmas and an even better 2010.
My consultant i had for egg share called me last week and asked if i was thinking of doing another surely he must have got me mixed up as i said im pregnant he said i know it was really bizarre. DF almost choked on his corn flakes when i mentioned it as he thought i was hinting. 
I am expecring last xmas presents to be delivered today/tomorrow then im done and can relax.

Tam xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies, bumps and babies....

Bit of a update for the oldies on here.....

Hello you. Hope you're all having a wonderful xmas.

Jessica Louise Wimble arrived on 23 December by emergency section at 9.59am (got home in time for xmas though  ) Section was booked for 4 January as she was breech but my waters broke so she arrived at 38 weeks weighing 6lb 12oz looking like a mini version of her big sister Grace!

Hope you've had a lovely xmas and wishing you a happy new year xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Nic and family

welcome to the world

Jessica Louise

Love

Em and Zacharyxxxx​


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations on the birth of Jessica

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS NIC, SHANE, LEE & GRACE 

 ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF BABY JESSICA LOUISE 

 What A Fantastic Early Christmas Present!! 

 Well Done Hun!! Wishing You & Your Gorgeous Family All The Very Best For 2010!! 

 Lots Of Love Maria, George & Grace 

XXX​


----------



## Skybreeze

Nic... Congratulations hun!! What a christmas present!!!

Lots of love
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

*Hey Nic! * 
Biggest Congratulations to you and your family , how is the lovely Grace coping with being a big sister? So pleased you made it home for Christmas my poor sil had a planned c-section on the 22nd and wasn't allowed out until yesterday, she has a 10yr old son so was devasted  Really good to hear from you  xxxxx
​


----------



## caz nox

Nic - been waiting to see you on here - so pleased you could come out of hospital too! 

KEEP IN TOUCH xxx

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## veng

Congratulations Nic    hope you all have had a good xmas and newyear


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies i see the board has gone quiet


----------



## Just a girl

Hayley

Hi hun  how are you doing? Wow just seen from your ticker, your having tx again in the summer, how exciting - which clinic do you use?  How are your gorgeous boys doing? xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hayley-Good luck for tx this summer.

Joanne-How are you hun?

Hope all mummies and babies are still doing well.

AFM-sorry havent been around i am 22 weeks today, we are decorating nursery and DS bedroom at the moment so havent been around much then kitchen getting done on 16th Feb so its all go, we have ordered nursery furniture and chosen pram etc. I look like i have been on the mince pie diet but im feeling really well.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Spooky!!!

Was gonna send you message today. Glad you ok - just quickie 'cos at work and laptop broke.  

Next tx next month - PRAY it works

Hugs to all

jaonne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im pleased you are ok just ordered carpets and decided on paint colours sorry to hear laptop broke i cant believe how quickly the months fly by i will be here with you during your next TX wish you so much luck you can do it.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks tam. Got tx plan 2day. Very excited! X


----------



## galprincess

Joanne-Excellent news when do you start hun?

AFM-Decorated nursery and DS room getting very excited now everythings moving and house getting underway only 16 weeks and 6 days to go eeks!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

I'm having nightmare!!  Am due to start d/reg tomorrow but been told today I'm being made redundant and 90days notice starts today!!

Dp on his 90 days notice aswell - so couldn't be at a worse time!!

Thinking sensibly we should cancel tx but worry if we don't do it now we may never.  But then again, when will I get a job??!!

I'm so bloody upset!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I think you should do whatever is the least stressful as IVF is stressful as it is do you really want to add to that?
Sometimes things happen for a reason how bad that you are both in the same boat, good luck Joanne on whatever you decide i just wouldnt want you to waste a tx due to other stress.
Keep us updated babe keeping everything crossed your situation improves soon, we had to wait 3 months as same happened to poor DF i couldnt bear being home with him under my feet and having to do IVF lol. Now i could do with him being here so i could sleep more.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam. 

We are going ahead with tx. If we cancelled we had to pay 1200. Tx only costing 575. Madness!

Just pray everything works out for the best. I'm 35 in Oct so have not got time on my side either.

Hope you ok

Hugs

Joanne

Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Good luck with this tx hun and you are right makes more sense to go ahead i will check in with you when i can you can do it!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam,

Are you feeling loads of movement now off baby?

Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Yeah and Simon can feel baby too he hugs me and gets an almighty kick cant believe i only have 16 and half weeks to go we have everything now and house is looing good nursery all done and DS room finished just got his new bed coming this week and just some small bits to get for baby then all done.
Are you feeling good about this tx? i really hope you get there, a girl who was my cycle buddy when i got BFP got BFN she just done round 2 and got BFP so you can do it!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

At the moment I'm feeling positive. And hopeful. Even though we having bad time job wise I'm hoping for positive outcome - a bfp! 

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im a realist and i know things can happen when you least expect them and as 1 door closes another opens maybe you were meant to lose your job so you can rest at home until morning sickness eases did i forget to mention im also a optomist? You will get a BFP and your clinic have a good idea of how you respond are they changing anything for this tx?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

No change 2 tx. They are not charging me for blast tx though so have saved us bit money.

Joanne

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats fab any money saved is brilliant i wish you so much luck and i take it they think this is best protocol if they arent changing anything i really hope you get BFP this time honey!!!


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Honey how you doing hope the DR is going well when is your first scan if you are having them?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Baseline scan Tue @ 1pm. Down reg going ok.

How's you and bump?

Joanne

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Good luck for Tuesday im doing ok just been doing lots of decorating and so not sleeping well hoping to have it completed over the weekend so i can have a relaxing week next week.
Cant wait to hear how you get on.

Tam
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam, 

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Have a fab weekend ladies and hope you are still full of positivity Joanne.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,


So far, so good........

"I WILL HAVE A BABY IN 2010"


Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im so pleased things are going well let me know how you get on at your scan as i have lots of decorating to do this week i will try and get on day of scan hun

Tam


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Baseline scan tomorrow - fingers crossed


joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Fingers crossed good luck will log in later to see how your follies are doing

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Baseline scan went well - started stims last night.  Back on 16th @ 2.30pm to check - hopefully shows lots of follies      .

I REALLY want a baby this yr.  PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE work.     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi Joanne

So pleased that things are going well so i think that means week after next you will be having EC eeks think you will be testing around my birthday 8th march.
Keeping everything crossed for you that you get to hold your baby at end of the year.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks so much Tam,

It's my sisters birthday on 11th March - hope by either of your birthdays I'm celebrating BFP!    


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

March is a great month lol even more so as its when you will get BFP!!!! i really hope its 2nd time lucky for you.

Tam


----------



## jarjj

Me too 


xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Not too long now until next scan when you should hopefully be told when to trigger. Hope you are drinking plenty and downing that protein hun.

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Girls,

been a while since i posted, Just wanted to pop on and say hi to all the oldies and good luck to the people i dont know. 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi J,

Tam - got scan tomorrow afternoon - will let you know how it goes

Hugs


joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi J 

Joanne good luck and i look forward to reading all about it im really not good today have headache that wont budge and blocked synuses.

Any advice or help greatly appreciated i tried paracetamol but didnt even touch it might try some vickes and steam later

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

tam

Hope you feel better soon.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im so sorry not been on here for a while what with my headache which lasted 3 days was awful ended up being sinitus, headache, toothe ache, etc.
My dog not well either she is getting old now she is 12 and gorgeous black lab she got a lump under her tummy so she has had a biopsy just waiting results.
Anyways enough about me how are you, follies etc when are you due to have EC,ET etc?
Thinking and praying for you.
Got so much to do, nursery is now finished just got the dresser for baby to arrive as they didnt have it instock when i ordered cot bed etc so should be here within a week.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

I got black lab aswell! Hope yours is going to be ok - you must be so worried.

E/c 8.30am tomorrow. Hoping for a good number of quailty eggs for me and recipient.   

Had dream last night that  Mam asked how tx went and I told her it had worked and screamed with delight - I sooooo hope this comes true!      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Poor dog has had her biopsy just awaiting results.

Sorry been a mad few days hope EC went ok when is ET? i will try harder to get on here more regularly not very good support am i?
I really hope EC went well and you got lots of eggs for you both and i sooooo hope ypour dream comes true.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Don't you worry 'bout getting on here!  Other things MUCH more important!  Let me know bout your dog's results am   for good news. 

E/c went well - 13 eggs so 7 for me. 6 fertilized and e/t either tomorrow on Sun depending on if they take them to blast.

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats fab im so pleased for you and recipient, how exciting !!!! i will get on here as much as possible the vet thinks she has a cyst or absess which could be a sign of a underlying problem so just waiting for biopsy results really, on top of that DF is working away, DS has his ear check up on Monday he had glue ear as a bay had gromits put in so just checking that they are working. Im so tired i have my 2 year old neice and nephew twins tonight as my brother and his DF have a work thing to attend oh and kitchen being done its so manic i could do with just curling up and hybernating.

I will be here dont you worry maybe midnight but i will keep up todate.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

You got so much going on - bless ya!

Clinic just rang - all 6 embryos still going strong at 4 cells.  they going to check them in morning and ring me so e/t either tomorrow or Sun

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Does your clinic not do ET on saterday it sounds weird saying tomorrow or sunday what happened to saterday?
Thats fab all 6 going well are they going to try and take them to blast?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Tomorrow is day 3 - If they go to blast on day 5 that's why transfer would be on Sunday


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

joanne

lmao i am so stupid i think tiredness is making me dilerious good luck for the call!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

If ET is today then good luck hun i have everything crossed for you if not then good luck for Sunday i will be around but have to sort out a family issue.


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam - hopw everything ok with you.

Just waiting for phone call to find out if e/t today or Sun

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

E/t Sun @ 9am!  

Said 5 out of 6 embryos up to 8 cells - 1 a bit behind.  All grade 1 or 2!  

Am VERY excited now!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats fab not too long to wait now, have you got lots planned to keep you occupied on 2ww? I got some dvd box sets etc and planned some nice lunches out, i rested for first 3 days then went on little walks etc i found that being indoors i got cabin fever so made a little effort.
I really hope this is it for you and you get your xmas bubs!!!!!

tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

My plans are to do VERY little.  My 13yr old daughter having toe nail removed Mon morning but apart from that I got no plans for a few days.  Dvd's, book etc and hopefully an embie or 2 snugglin in!    

 

Joannne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Good luck for today please let me know asap that its all gone well and you have 1 or 2 aboard and that you are chilling out with your feet up.


----------



## jarjj

Morning Tam,

I'm at home with 2 good quailty blasts on board (better than last time).

AM VERY worried 'cos have just been to Asda and carried 6 pints of milk round shop - then remembered I'm not meant to lift heavy things!

Hope I'm just MEGA over analyzing and that 6 pints of milk won't make difference - but it is heavy!!

Look, the madness started already!!

otd - 9th March

Joanne

xx


----------



## Hayleigh

*Ah Ha....Joanne, found you 

                  

Good Luck sweetie 
Love
Hayley
xxxxxx​*


----------



## jarjj

Hayley

Thanks hun,

How's lovely Hayden doing?

joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

6 pints of milk shouldnt hurt hun my friends carried their toddlers during tx and they were ok rest up and i hope and pray 1 or both of them snuggle in for the long ride!!!

Tam


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I hope you are still resting i have my poorly boy home as he had hospital appointment for his ears he has to go every 6 months after he had gromits put in and Dr Evil scraped out some wax and now my poor DS has earache

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Hope your little fella feels better soon.

My 13yr old daughter had toe nail removed this morning - nearly gagged watching it!  YACK!!  SHe sooooo brave!!

I spoke to nurse this morning 'cos (AGAIN) am worried - I carried 2 bags of rubbish out into wheelie bin.  It's madness 'cos I wouldn't even pour water from big jug for drink then next minute I'm TOTALLY forgetting and taking out rubbish!!   

Hope 1 or 2 embies getting tightly snuggled in!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I really hope they inbed in the lining and stay put until near xmas when you can have your xmas miracle.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks so much Tam, me too!      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I have just worked out bubs would be due early november for you so a pre xmas miracle i hope the only thing you have to worry about is getting to the hospital in the snow!!!!
I must have missed a post as ive just realised they are 1/2 grade thats fab hun its my baby brain i just cant think properly, nothing goes in and stays there, was talking to my friend over lunch yesterday about her wedding and 3 times i got the date wrong luckily she understood its not that i dont care im just unable to concentrate on anything.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Am      that at Xmas we have a little  to buy for - Best thing ever!    


Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Awwww that would be the best, are your children excited at the prospect of having a little brother/sister?
2010 will be the year for you hun!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

I haven't told kids - didn't want them to get excited incase it didn't work - hoping to give them a lovely surprise though!  

Spoke  to embryologist this morning 3 out 4 remaining embryos been frozen - 2 of them at hatching stage! 

Hoping not to need them though cos already got 1 snuggled in tight     


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Hope you get to give them a lovely surprise or 2 soon!!! Honey thats fab news so you have some incase you want more then 1 !!!!! you are right this is it for you and i am so excited for you!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks babe,

Dp said we can always have another 1 in a couple of yrs even if this works!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Exactly you have more sibblings waiting. I asked DF about our 3 frosties and he said we will talk about it nearer the time as in July we will have to decide what to do with them, we will keep them of course but dont know when or if we will use them, DF has his heart set on 2 children i have mine set on 3 lol we will have to battle that one out.
Hows you and your precious cargo doing? hows DD toe? had MW yesterday was good baby head down, bony bum to left, feet to right. Have you started to go crazy yet? 
Keep me updated on how you are doing, im working today i get to catch up with my second family havent been in for 9 days as on annual leave had to use it up im sticking next yrs onto my mat leave hope you are keeping well.
Tamxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

How are you hun?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

I have naughtily been testing      since Fri with First Response.  Faint line on Fri but there!  

tested every day since and line getting darker so I'm hoping and    it's right!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Hayleigh

Ooooooooooooooo Joanne           looking good babes xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hun,

Have tested this afternoon with Clearblue Digital - was expectin a "NOT PREGNANT" especially as not morning pee but it said

"PREGNANT 1-2"

Dare not get excited yet though until Tue (otd).  It's 14 days since trigger and 12 days since e/c.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Hayleigh

Joanne babes, thats looking very VERY positive honey.......   I know you dont want to get too excited, so I will on your behalf


----------



## jarjj

Hopefully I'll join with the excitement onTue


xx


----------



## Just a girl

Sounds like a bfp to me too , surely that many tests can't be wrong?  
As you don't want to get too excited I'll have to come back on Tuesday with the 'C' word but in the mean time


----------



## jarjj

Thanks


xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

OMG that is so fab i tested from 7DPT and got +ives had to squint to see first one but they definitely got darker im so excited for you i knew you would do it and the girls are right surely not that many tests can be wrong. 
Good luck for tomorrow then we can celebrate properly!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Another First Response and still 2 lines - getting much darker day by day.

Otd tomorrow then i/we'll get excited.


xx


----------



## Hayleigh

back tomorrow with Hayley with the ''C'' word


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I know you dont want ot tempt fate but it is looking really good and Hayley i will join you tomorrow with the "c word"

Tam


----------



## Hayleigh

Hey Hayley, so how are you mate? do you have any plans for baby No 2?   love you're photos on ** by the way - G is a beauty


----------



## Just a girl

I'm all good thanks accept for the miserable fact that I'm back to work next week for 3 days a week    I don't want to leave him!  Thanks for your comments and I completely agree with you  and of course H is flipping gorgeous too!  
Hmm number 2, I definitely want a 2nd and the older G gets the broodier I get   its just knowing when and how it will happen, I think too many people have told my DP ''you'll probably fall naturally next time after having the IVF'' and I think he really believes it and he also said he's not sure he wants to do tx   but ideally I'd like to start ttc naturally after our holiday to Cuba.  
How about you?

Tam - Hows things with you and the bump?


----------



## galprincess

Hayley

Me and Bump are very good thank you if not HUGE!!!! I think that its possible you could fall naturally ive already decided that in 2012 we will do another egg share unless i fall naturally DF agrees too i might change my mind but i want this 1 and our next 1 to be close in age as the next 1 will be my last!!!!
Enjoy the trip to Cuba
Tam xxx


----------



## Hayleigh

Joanne - Hey honey, have just caught up with you on another thread.....   to you sweetie - please stay positive its not the end by a long shot - sadly this happens to lots of ladies and still go on to have a great pregnancy    it could be late implantation..... keep strong hun   


Hi Hayley....Cuba hey...lovely, got room for ME    No plans for No2, we wont be having another tx....3 fresh cycles was enough dont think I could go through it again - if we had been lucky enough to have frosties then I wouldnt hesitate, but we werent   but, if we have a natural miracle then that would be cool....but not just yet    H has his 12wk jabs today   not looking forward to that. 

Tam - Hiya, not spoken before, but have been reading....plans for No2 already, you go girl


----------



## jarjj

Have had no bleeding so hopefully that's last I'll see of it.     

Got my 7wk scan on 30th - feels like FOREVER away!

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I had spotting and some bleeding i was told i lost 1 embie by my clinic but when i went to EPU they said i would have lost embie way before that and it was late implantation it was old blood and brown then turned pink and then red so it really is ok
Congrats and good luck for 30th
Hayleigh-Good luck with the injections poor little thing. There is 8 years between my son and this one so want the next gap to be not quite so big.

Tam


----------



## Just a girl

J - Sounds positive if you've had no more bleeding     
So.....   and I hope the next couple of weeks fly round for the scan 


Tam - Huge hey? Get a bump picture on    I bet your son will be a great help when LO arrives, you'll have to train him up to do night feeds for you in the school holidays  


Hayleigh - So who came off worse today, your or H? Its horrible isn't it seeing someone make them cry 
Our friends are getting married in Cuba, I wouldn't of specifically of chosen to do a 10hr flight with a nearly 18mth old   but looking forward to it all the same and on Saturday my friend asked me to be her bridesmaid


----------



## galprincess

Hayley

I have been meaning to get a bump pic up i will def do it before the wkend especially as i look like ive been on a constant all you can eat buffet lol.
Enjoy being bridesmaid and 18 month olds fly no probs.

Joanne-Hope you are doing ok i know the 30th seems ages away but it isnt just look after yourself and LO/s

Tam xx


----------



## jarjj

to all for support



xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

How are you honey? Hope you are resting up as much as possible thinking of you.

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tam,

I'm ok thanks.  Bit brown stuff in my knickers but not gonna get too worried unless it's RED!

Am back to work Fri

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Joanne ~ Congratz sweetie, I am soooo pleased for you. Have a very healthy pregnancy. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat,

had bit brown blood in knickers this morning.  Hoping it's ok 'cos it's not red.

 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh sweetie, it must be so scary... But its brown, probably old blood... Try not to worry. 
I hope the next 3 weeks go nice and quick!

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie,

Bet they DRAG!!

Every day will be worth the wait though when we get to see our little bean on screen!      

Am back to work Fri - had nearly 4wks off!

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah hun, it is all worth it when you see your little baby on the screen.. It feels so real then. I remember I had my scan at 6+4 and heard my baby's little heart pumping. I will never ever forget that sound. It was out of this world....   

But the next 3 weeks will fly, when your get back to work it will past quickly.
It will be here before you know it. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I had lots of brown blood i was told this is just old blood even when i had red blood i was told not to worry unless clotty and painful i keep everything crossed for you and yeah the 7 week scan date does drag because its the first time to see little bean good luck with returning to work dont overdo it and it should help make time fly by cant wait to read your happy post after 7 wk scan.

Natalie-Hiya how are you? Its been ages you gave me loads of useful advice before egg sharing are you due to cycle again soon?
Tam


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Tam

Glad to see everything is well with you and bump  
I am ok thanks. Unfortunatly we are not doing another cycle just yet... Long story but there looks is a problem with my eggs. We had a follow up at the beginning of February, and our 'case' is being discussed at a meeting to see if we can egg share again. We are yet to hear. But have been warned that egg share is most likely out of the question. So that leaves us with trying on our own. So trying to save as much as possible. Its going to cost about £6500 but we hope to try next year. 

In the mean time we will try naturally. Stranger things have happened.
Natalie xxx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie i am so sorry hun it happened for a friend of mine she did IVF it failed and then 5 months later and she got natural BFP she had pcos and a few other issues so you are right not out of the question. I wish you every success however you manage it you will be more than deserving you are such a fab support!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Skybreeze said:


> Ah hun, it is all worth it when you see your little baby on the screen.. It feels so real then. I remember I had my scan at 6+4 and heard my baby's little heart pumping. I will never ever forget that sound. It was out of this world....
> Natalie xxxx


   I can't even begin to imagine what you went through. 
£6500 is such a lot of money, if my lotto numbers come hun up a big fat cheque would be coming your way!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way >> CLICK HERE


----------

